# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours Materiel.net : Le premier indice est en ligne.

## Emile Zoulou

Si vous avez acheté le numéro 200 de Canard PC, vous savez de quoi je veux parler. Sinon, ruez-vous chez votre kiosquier. Vite.
 Voilà, maintenant que vous l'avez entre les mains, vous êtes au courant, on a lancé un grand concours gràce à notre partenaire materiel.net. La règle du jeu est détaillée sur la page qui va bien, accompagnée du premier indice dans la course aux lots. La compet' est lancée.
_" Pendant 30 jours, nous vous fournirons des indices qui vous permettront d’identifier des mots de couleur contenus 								dans le descriptif des fiches produits, des rubriques, des news et encore des dossiers consultables sur les sites 								de Materiel.net et de Canard PC. Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer 								par la suite à l’adresse mail que nous vous indiquerons le dernier jour du concours. Vous aurez alors 48 heures pour 								répondre et les gagnants seront tirés au sort parmi les bonnes réponses. 								

 Un nouvel indice y sera posté tous les deux jours jusqu’au 20 novembre."_

http://canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/ http://www.materiel.net/minisites/jeu_cpc/ 
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## John Venture

Ah ouais c'est hardcore quand même. Il y a rien sur la fiche d'Ace Attorney DS, je suis perdu.

----------


## ekOz

Trop classe la personnalisation by Couly  ::wub::

----------


## chenoir

JE VEUX CE PC. Bordayl.

Donc je tiens à dire à tout le monde que le premier indice c'est "Tant". Je vous prie d'accepter ce cadeau et de renoncer à participer pour me laisser le champ libre. Merci d'avance  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Alab

Moi j'ai trouvé le mot à 16h30 !

----------


## D-Reaper

deja ca part mal j'ai rien compris, faut qu'on épluche toute les pages des sites cpc et materiel.net on a pas fini XD

moi j'aurai pensé a phoenix wright ou professeur layton

----------


## Steack

Non de diou  ::o: 
Le PC by Couly est super classe  ::wub::

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Moi j'ai trouvé le mot à 16h30 !


Moi avant ! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zouuu

j'ai rien bité au jeu  ::|:

----------


## Logan

Haha, moi j'ai déjà trouvé d'autres mots en farfouillant  :B):

----------


## darkvador67

Moi je trouve rien du tout.

----------


## Belegar

moi j'ai pas reçu mon Canard PC.

----------


## Pimûsu

Et au final c'est Casque qui va gagner alors bon ...

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Haha, moi j'ai déjà trouvé d'autres mots en farfouillant


Fake!  ::o:

----------


## Logan

> Fake!


Même pas  :;):

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ah ouais moi aussi, j'ai trouvé une page où il y a marqué_ Jurigeek_ ! Je vais tous vous griller !  ::):  :stoupido:

----------


## Ekko

Concours limité à la France métropolitaine bouhouhouuu  ::'(:  nous aussi on veut le pc by Couly

----------


## darkvador67

Vous les trouvez ou ces mots ça fait une heure que je cherche et je trouve rien du tout?

----------


## Logan

> Vous les trouvez ou ces mots ça fait une heure que je cherche et je trouve rien du tout?


J'aurai bien une réponse à te donner, mais je ne pense pas que tu vas apprécier ...  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

C'est bon j'ai les 19 indices et la réponse, c'est pas super compliqué.

----------


## Logan

> C'est bon j'ai les 19 indices et la réponse, c'est pas super compliqué.


Fake, y'a 20 indices   :haha:

----------


## Spad

Trouvé également ^^
En 5 minutes en plus (recherche inutile puis le déclic)  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Fake, y'a 20 indices


 :B): Le dernier c'est un piège.

----------


## gnak

Je fais partie des abrutis qui n'on rien compris au réglement non plus. Je vais de ce pas me faire rembourser mon n° 200 par mon buraliste et le traiter de Stendhal par la même oaccasion.

----------


## Khalimerot

Tiens question comme ça, 
il y aurait-il des problèmes de distribution du CPC N°200 en Belgique*? Mon librairiste du coin ne le voit tjrs pas dispo chez son fournisseur....

----------


## Juniadkhan

Concours limité à la France métropolitaine on a dit ! ::):  :horsujet:

----------


## Say hello

J'exige une compensation daltonien/aveugle! :groscon:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Trouvé !  :Cigare: 

Cool, merci !

----------


## Marty

> Trouvé ! 
> 
> Cool, merci !


Nan mais t'as pas gagné hein.  :tired:

----------


## jpjmarti

Je crois que le premier mot est "AU". Je le donne pour que tout le monde sente la chose possible.

En partant de l'enquête, je suis allé dans guerre et paix, le topic qui parle des romans policiers et là, dans la dernière contribution "AU" était colorée.

Je crois donc que c'est cela le principe.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Non, cay treau dure oni arriver  pâ...  :tired:

----------


## Logan

De toute façon, pour trouver le mot, faut avoir l'accès VIP et à la Webcam de la rédac.

----------


## Alab

> Je crois que le premier mot est "AU". Je le donne pour que tout le monde sente la chose possible.
> 
> En partant de l'enquête, je suis allé dans guerre et paix, le topic qui parle des romans policiers et là, dans la dernière contribution "AU" était colorée.
> 
> Je crois donc que c'est cela le principe.


Oui mais non.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h14 ----------




> De toute façon, pour trouver le mot, faut avoir l'accès VIP et à la Webcam de la rédac.


Donne moi un indice du compte VIP !!  :Bave:

----------


## Logan

> Donne moi un indice du compte VIP !!


Indice : Canard PC mène l'enquête  :Cigare:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je crois que le premier mot est "AU". Je le donne pour que tout le monde sente la chose possible.
> 
> En partant de l'enquête, je suis allé dans guerre et paix, le topic qui parle des romans policiers et là, dans la dernière contribution "AU" était colorée.
> 
> Je crois donc que c'est cela le principe.





> Vous permettront d’identifier des mots de couleur contenus dans le descriptif des fiches produits, des rubriques, des news et encore des dossiers consultables sur les sites de Materiel.net et de Canard PC


  :;):

----------


## Marchemort

Bon je reviendrais jeter un œil à l'indice un jour où je serai plus réveillé, parce que là je capte rien.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Je tiens à présenter mes remerciements les plus sincères à un type sur ce topic qui se reconnaîtra, pour son explication de la chose, qui me paraissait bien obscure jusqu'à son message !
Un gros gros merci  ::): 
Parce que j'avais vraiment pas capté le sens des "mots de couleurs"...

Je suis maintenant curieux de voir si ça disparaît au bout de 2 jours !

----------


## Marty

> Parce que j'avais vraiment pas capté le sens des "mots de couleurs"...


Ben rouge, vert, orange, etc. C'est simple pourtant.
Par contre je me demande quelle phrase ca fera à la fin...  ::huh:: 















 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hardos le truc  :Emo: 

Deux sites à fouiller....

----------


## Alab

> Hardos le truc 
> 
> Deux sites à fouiller....


La fonction recherche existe aussi.  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Encore faut-il savoir quoi rechercher  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

J'ai rien compris.
J'ai pas de chances.
Casque est un tricheur couillu.

Je crois que tout est dit, je jouerais pas, histoire de pas être dégouté. :appelauxdons:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Oui mais non.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 22h14 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Donne moi un indice du compte VIP !!





> La fonction recherche existe aussi.


http://www.googleesttonami.fr/  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jabberwock

C'est une contrepeterie

Canard PC mène l'enquète---->mène l'entèque----> Antec. Faire une recherche de tous les boitiers Antec avec un skin de professeur Layton et vous trouverez (probablement) la réponse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm mais c'est pas drôle si tu dévoiles.

----------


## M0zArT

C'était pas très dur, en même temps c'est que le premier sur une série de 30  ::siffle::

----------


## Logan

> C'était pas très dur, en même temps c'est que le premier sur une série de 30


Non, de 20  :;):

----------


## Logan

Yes, j'en suis à quatre, plus que 16  :B):

----------


## Sig le Troll

Valable qu'en France, je m'arrête là. :/

----------


## Logan

Bon, j'ai trouvé tous les mots. Plus que 30 minutes et je donne la phrase complète  :Cigare:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bon, j'ai trouvé tous les mots. Plus que 30 minutes et je donne la phrase complète


_Le corps d'un habitué du forum de CanardPC.com a été découvert ce matin dans son appartement. Son écran affichait le début d'une réponse à un message "_La réponse est : _"_, _mais la victime a été interrompue avant de terminer la redaction de celui-ci_.
_Selon une source proche de l'enquête, les circonstances du meurtre restent obscures, notamment l'arme du crime : une hampe de drapeau, qui a été plantée dans le corps, tuant la victime sur le coup. Encore plus étrange, un drapeau breton flottait sur cette même hampe.
L'enquête risque donc de s'orienter vers les milieux indépendantistes bretons.
_

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Nan mais t'as pas gagné hein.


Mais je saaaaais ! :strategiedelechec:

----------


## Hargn

Réservé à la France métropolitaine  ::(:

----------


## darkvador67

Je fais partie de ces billes qui ne trouvent rien.

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Enfin trouvé... Pfiou

----------


## Froyok

> Je fais partie de ces billes qui ne trouvent rien.


Faysant une saycte !  ::o: 
bordel, j'ai jamais rien compris aux charades et compagnie, la c'est mort pour moi.

----------


## darkvador67

Okay pour la saycte. :;): 
Non sans dec j'ai du éplucher la moitié des sites et je trouve que dalle :tired:

----------


## dmatter

pour CPC


vous pouvez pas poster un exemple je comprend rien a votre concourt

----------


## TeHell

J'ai trouvé un truc, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ça, je ne me souviens pas de tout  ::sad:: .

Et au fait, est ce que ça reste tout le long du concours ou bien faut les noter qq part?

Mais bon comme je gagne jamais aux concours autre que les tirages au sort où y a rien à  faire (et encore, c'est rare), je sais déjà que c'est voué à l'echec...!

----------


## darkgrievous

> _Le corps d'un habitué du forum de CanardPC.com a été découvert ce matin dans son appartement. Son écran affichait le début d'une réponse à un message "_La réponse est : _"_, _mais la victime a été interrompue avant de terminer la redaction de celui-ci_.
> _Selon une source proche de l'enquête, les circonstances du meurtre restent obscures, notamment l'arme du crime : une hampe de drapeau, qui a été plantée dans le corps, tuant la victime sur le coup. Encore plus étrange, un drapeau breton flottait sur cette même hampe.
> L'enquête risque donc de s'orienter vers les milieux indépendantistes bretons.
> _


des témoins disent avoirs aperçu un homme sortir précipitamment de l'immeuble (roux aux dires de certains) qui semblait coiffé d'un drôle de chapeau faisant plus penser à un casque  :Cigare:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Bon les gars vous êtes gentils vous laissez tomber. Mon portable est plus capable de faire tourner mes petits jeux à fond donc et en plus de ça je suis particulièrement con donc j'aurai besoin de plus de temps que les autres. Merci, j'ai besoin de cet ordi!!!

----------


## Maitre_Zob

Bon ben le seul grand gagnant se sera...... matériel.net ! Âme à vendre !

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Mais j'ai pas compris, c'est le mot qui est en couleur, ou c'est le nom de la couleur qu'il faut trouver... ::huh::

----------


## Casque Noir

En fait, il s'agit d'un indice qui vous permet d'aller sur une page où un mot ou groupe de mots se trouve coloré en bleu clair.
Pour vous aider, le premier indice se trouve dans une news qui parle d'une enquête lecteur.
Si vous trouvez d'autres news avec des mots colorés, faites attention car ce sont peut-être des fake  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je fais partie de ces billes qui ne trouvent rien.


Roooh quand même.
Même moi qui suis une grosse tanche à ce genre d'énigme j'ai trouvé en 10 secondes.

En plus Casque file la réponse.

----------


## scriba

Ah tiens, ça sera toujours en bleu clair, où c'est juste pour ce mot là ? 

En tout cas, j'ai trouvé, plus que quelques mots et à moi l'ordi !  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah parce qu'en plus y'a es fakes ?  :Emo: 

En fait vous ne voulez vraiment pas qu'on gagne hein  :tired: 

Edit enfin trouvé  ::lol::  Je peux avoir un condensateur du super-pc qui tue ?

----------


## Froyok

Roooh putain, c'est fourbe votre truc.
Bon, premier mot trouvé...
Faut que je le note tiens...


Bon, annoncez la couleur du prochain indice !  ::ninja:: 
(Mouhaha je suis krè krôle !)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Du coup ça sera toujours en bleu clair ?
Ou vous changez à chaque fois pour nous faire tourner bourrique ?

----------


## Calgon

Ah bah tien, sans vouloir digresser, en parlant de matériel.net, comment se fait-il que la config' ducky II soit en rupture de stock pile-poil quand j'envisage d'en commander une ?  ::(: 

Elle va revenir cette config' ou materiel.net a décidé qu'ils faisaint pas assez de benef' dessus ? :D

----------


## Say hello

à vouloir être clair ça en deviens foncé...  :tired: 

Sinon, à part ça, le jour de la saisie (optimiste..) ça sera sensible à la casse?
"Ah le con, il a oublié une majuscule en plein milieu de phrase, c'est balot!"

----------


## darkgrievous

> à vouloir être clair ça en deviens foncé... 
> 
> Sinon, à part ça, le jour de la saisie (optimiste..) ça sera sensible à la casse?
> "Ah le con, il a oublié une majuscule en plein milieu de phrase, c'est balot!"






> Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer par la suite à l’adresse mail que nous vous indiquerons le dernier jour du concours.


Donc a priori la réponse est non

----------


## Say hello

Ah oui ils font tout à la main, donc par e-mail.
Enfin si c'est half qui s'en occupe...

Donc Casque est gagnant.  :tired:

----------


## Jabberwock

Bon j'ai enfin compris qu'il ne fallait pas chercher QUE sur materiel.net

----------


## darkvador67

Ok merci casque j'ai enfin trouvé.
Combien de fiches j'ai regardé sur materiel.net arghhh.
Sympa le coup des fakes comme ca y aura pas de gagnants. ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Ok merci casque j'ai enfin trouvé.
> Combien de fiches j'ai regardé sur materiel.net arghhh.
> Sympa le coup des fakes comme ca y aura pas de gagnants.


Si, casque.  :tired:

----------


## scritche

> LE CONCOURS N’EST VALABLE QUE POUR LA FRANCE MÉTROPOLITAINE.


Non mais fait chier quoi. 

Journal presque introuvable dans la capitale de l'europe, et ce avec une semaine de retard (toujours pas de nos 200 à ce jour).

Prix plus élevé, faudra m'expliquer un jour pourquoi un journal ou un livre coute plus chers à acheminer à Bruxelles qu'à Marseille. On a 2% de tva en plus mais nos autoroutes sont pas payantes.


Et en plus on a pas droit au concours, c'pas juste et je comprend pas pourquoi.

----------


## ElGato

> Et en plus on a pas droit au concours, c'pas juste et je comprend pas pourquoi.


CPC ne peut pas accueillir toute la misère du monde, ils ont même déjà dépassé leur quota.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bruxelles 
>  je comprend pas pourquoi.



T'as la réponse dans ta remarque  :tired:

----------


## thepilot64

j'ai toujours pas compris le truc :/ 


Pas d'exemple concret en plus  ::'(:

----------


## darkgrievous

> j'ai toujours pas compris le truc :/ 
> 
> 
> Pas d'exemple concret en plus


tout le 2 jours cpc te file un indice, et la tu dois farfouiller sur cpc et matos.net pour trouver un mot en couleur

exemple bidon 



> Bon, je crois qu'on est suffisament intimes à présent pour que vous soyez informés sur l'odieuse vérité, le cadavre dans le placard, l'Half de la littérature, bref, le machin tout zarb qui met les glandes.
> 
> Chez Canard on aime Miley Cyrus, plus connue sous le sobriquet "d'Hannah Montana". Pourquoi? Parce que... Parce que bon.


bah la le mot c'est tout  ::P:

----------


## thepilot64

aaaahhhh d'accord ! Maintenant reste a trouver le rapport avec l'indice donné. Et la sa coince :D

----------


## thepilot64

Mais mais ! J'ai trouver 

Merci a tous  ::'(:  très ému

----------


## Froyok

Hey, CPCay se met pas à jour, mais matériel si ! http://www.materiel.net/minisites/jeu_cpc/
J'ai déjà trouvé le 2e mot ! HarHar !  :<_<: 
Bougez les fesses de Half !

----------


## darkgrievous

Idem, 

mais j'aurais jamais imaginé qu'ils planquent ca dans une annonce d'appart  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

La je commence a paniqué, je vois bien de quoi il parle mais impossible de trouvé la news ou alors j'y passe 15 fois a coté.

Edit: ok rien dit En effet c'est pervers.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ah ben je suis pas le seul canhardc0re à s'exciter sur le concours!
Vivement le 23.  :Cigare:

----------


## Lapinaute

Nom d'un slip ! Et mon buraliste qui ne l'a pas.

----------


## MystereGomme

C'est le genre d'indice qu'on ne peut trouver que par hasard si on est pas parisien ? :/

edit : Je sais pas si je me suis planté, mais MÊME en ayant trouvé je comprend pas l'indice.  ::P:

----------


## Pimûsu

Oh putain la règle est mal formulée en fait, après avoir compris l'arnaque, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, je ne suis pas foutu. ouf

 :B):

----------


## Phiphi

Pas facile la vie quand on est abonné, pendant que tous ceux qui ont acheté en kiosque répondent au concours, les abonnés crient famine !

Mais que fait Marie-Antoinette ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon j'ai mis à jour la page sur notre site. Z'êtes au taquet les gars.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Bon je viens de trouver le 1er et le 2e dans la foulée. Vraiment tout simple le 2e, l'autre c'était un peu tendu. C'est vraiment rigolo le principe de cette chasse au trésor, tellement rigolo que je suis censé bosser là et qu'au lieu de ça j'ai passé du temps à farfouiller dans le site dans l'espoir de trouver un joli petit mot coloré.

----------


## Pimûsu

Ils sont déjà tous mis en place ?  ::rolleyes:: 

:mecquisuitrien:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ils sont déjà tous mis en place ? 
> 
> :mecquisuitrien:


oui.  ::ninja:: 



> Si vous trouvez d'autres news avec des mots colorés, faites attention car ce sont peut-être des fake


Sinon, je viens enfin de trouver le premier ! :boulet:
Et le deuxième par la même occasion.

----------


## tenshu

Indice 2 trouvey  :B):

----------


## flochy

Si tout le monde post à chaque indice pour dire qu'il a trouvé, ça va devenir le topic le plus intéressant du forum...  ::|:

----------


## Kro

C'est normal que l'indice du 21 octobre ne soit pas le même sur les sites de CPC et Materiel.net ?

----------


## fenrhir

> C'est normal que l'indice du 21 octobre ne soit pas le même sur les sites de CPC et Materiel.net ?


Ou plutôt : çay normal que les indices aient été les mêmes ce matin, mais que l'indice materiel.net ait changé depuis ~midi ?

Déjà que y'avait de fort soupçons, mais si vous commencez à tricher pour nous planter dès le deuxième indice, ça va se voir, heing...

----------


## Pimûsu

Mais... au final ça ne change rien, le mot est le même pour les deux indices...

Il y aurait donc des indices doubles !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, on s'est un peu emmêlé dans l'indice, mais le mot est le même au final.
J'ai édit notre page aussi du coup.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sympa, pour le moment, j'ai trouvé les réponses aux indices que sur CPC.

J'ai toujours pas trouvé ou ça pouvais se planquer sur Matos.


Et sinon, j'ai toujours pas réussi a me procurer le numéro 200 ><

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non seulement il peut y avoir des faux mots mais en plus on essaie de nous embrouiller...  :tired: 
Vous voulez vous garder la config car elle est plus grosse que celle de Casque ?  :tired:

----------


## parazit

Pour tout ceux qui n'habitent pas l'hexagone mais qui ont cherchez et rouvez une réponse, je fais moit/moit, je donne la réponse pour vous et vous renvoi ce que vous auriez éventuellement gagnez moins ma dîme au passage.
 :B):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Attendez moi pas comprendre là! J'ai trouvé un mot ce matin grâce au deuxième indice présent sur le site CPC... et là ça a changé! C'est le même mot que j'ai trouvé ce matin Zoulou ou alors vous avez interverti ou changé d'indice?

EDIT: ok je viens de trouver, c'est la même chose  :tired:

----------


## scritche

> Pour tout ceux qui n'habitent pas l'hexagone mais qui ont cherchez et rouvez une réponse, je fais moit/moit, je donne la réponse pour vous et vous renvoi ce que vous auriez éventuellement gagnez moins ma dîme au passage.


Je prends le boitier et tu peux garder tout ce qui est dedans.

----------


## Froyok

> Attendez moi pas comprendre là! J'ai trouvé un mot ce matin grâce au deuxième indice présent sur le site CPC... et là ça a changé! C'est le même mot que j'ai trouvé ce matin Zoulou ou alors vous avez interverti ou changé d'indice?
> 
> EDIT: ok je viens de trouver, c'est la même chose


Moi aussi j'ai eu peur, mais je pose une question :

Faut le considéré une ou deux fois le mot ?  ::P: 
Remarque, ça peut être sympa une phrase de bégayeur !  :^_^:

----------


## trex

Je prédit qu'un des mots à trouver un de ces quatre sera "CONCOURS"

----------


## Casque Noir

> Sympa, pour le moment, j'ai trouvé les réponses aux indices que sur CPC.
> 
> J'ai toujours pas trouvé ou ça pouvais se planquer sur Matos.
> 
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai toujours pas réussi a me procurer le numéro 200 ><


L'indice n'est que sur CPC, lorsqu'il sera sur Materiel.net, notre indice reverra vers leur home page.
Sinon, oui, les imots sont déjà en place mais attention, car il en existe bien plus que de réponses nécessaires donc bon, je ne suis pas certain que ça vaille la peine de les chercher à l'avance.

----------


## Say hello

L'indice là, c'est bien comme un certain nom ou c'est un anagramme semi-foireux juste coïncident et dont le "commun des mortels" ne trouvera pas le sens?

Ou alors j'ai des yeux défectueux.



Edit:

Ah nan c'est bon je suis une burne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH ouais, facile en fait.

Du coup y'aura trop de gagnants.

J'ai envie de me la jouer Couperet là  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Ah toi aussi, on peut juste compter sur le potentiel de pénibilité et de répépépétitivité pour éliminer des participants.. ou sur une citerne d'essence bien placée.  ::ninja:: 

Mais 30 jours à se bourrer des pages materiel.net, pour rien gagner, ça va créer de la frustration mais pas dans le sens désir d'achat.
C'est pour scinder la communauté..  :tired: 


M'enfin le boitier.  ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

Allez un indice supplémentaire : voiture.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En combien de briques ?

----------


## scritche

En trois.

Vroum.

----------


## Say hello

Papillon!

En 2: noisette...

----------


## Juniadkhan

Chlamydiae !

----------


## bigoud1

euh... y a rien aujourd'hui ? et ma p'tite chasse au mot alors...

----------


## darkgrievous

> euh... y a rien aujourd'hui ? et ma p'tite chasse au mot alors...


 :haha: 


Spoiler Alert! 



faut lire les gens , c'est tout les 2 jours les mots

----------


## bigoud1

oulala... p..... de rhume p..... de taf... je me croyais le 23... vivement le retour au pieu

----------


## fenrhir

_tic...tac...tic...tac_

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Dring : http://www.materiel.net/minisites/jeu_cpc/

----------


## darkvador67

Euh c'est possible qu'il y ai 2 mots pour le 3eme indice?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Euh c'est possible qu'il y ai 2 mots pour le 3eme indice?


J'me pose la même question et je pense que ce ne sont pas les bons. Une fausse piste quoi.

Edit. Ah ben si apparemment.

Edit. Bouhouhouhou... J'en ai trouvé d'autres.

----------


## Messer44

Idem j'ai trouvé 2 mots.
Et les 2 sont utilisables, c'est plus corsé qu'avant-hier  ::'(:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Idem j'ai trouvé 2 mots.
> Et les 2 sont utilisables, c'est plus corsé qu'avant-hier


Non non. C'est tout à fait logique en fait. Mais il faut savoir où chercher.

----------


## Messer44

Je pense avoir en effet trouvé (si on pense à la même chose, faut savoir où chercher en effet..)

Que le résultat de l'indice soit composé de plusieurs mots (si c'est le bon résultat) est "surprenant". Mais ca se tient pour l'instant.

----------


## Arzhac

Erf, comment t'as fait pour trouver 2 mots ? Je galère pour un trouver déjà 1 ...

Edit : trouvé aussi. Par contre, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ce serait bien qu'ils mettent à jour la page des indices sur CPC. Je poireaute comme un con alors qu'il était déjà sur matos.net.

----------


## PrinceGITS

+1 !

----------


## EzekielSOA

Pour ma part, c'est un groupe de 4 mots que j'ai trouvé !
Et mis bout-à-bout avec les 2 premiers mots, ça semble tout à fait cohérent....

----------


## boumako

> Pour ma part, c'est un groupe de 4 mots que j'ai trouvé...


Moi aussi, et le début de la phrase est cohérente.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Attendez, y'a un truc qui m'échappe là...

C'est pas très clair, y'a un ou deux mots par indice ??? Parce que ça serait pas mal de préciser.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Dans l'intitulé du concours, il est précisé que les indices nous aideront à trouver des mots de couleur, et non pas des mots ou groupes de mots de couleur. Ce que je comprends là c'est qu'un indice nous permet de trouver un mot.
Le règlement est légèrement confus. D'ailleurs le lien du règlement chez mat.net pointe vers la page d'accueil du site cpc. Perso, je galère comme un ouf là. Tout ce à quoi j'ai pensé jusque là ne me mène nulle part. Pourtant ce n'est pas incohérent... Là je ne sais pas sur lequel des deux sites chercher, ceci dit.

----------


## Sinequanone

Perso, je sèche là...
J'ai essayé un peu tout ce que je pouvais sur les deux sites, c'est d'un autre niveau que les deux précédents... Ou alors cet indice est issu d'un esprit malade...

Edit : ah putain j'ai trouvé, j'étais sur la bonne voie mais je passais juste à côté !  ::wacko::

----------


## bigoud1

oula... j'ai trouvé ! enfin j'espère... mais tiré par les cheveux sur coup ci (même si j'en ai plus bcp à tirer). Si je ne me trompe c'est 4 mots que j'ai trouvé, c'est cohérent avec les précédents mots... par contre franchement l'indice... pppfff faut plus le bordel qu'autre chose

----------


## darkvador67

Oui c'est un peu le bordel normalement c'est un mot par indice.
Là moi j'en ai deux pour le troisième quelqu'un peut me confirmer ça?

----------


## Arzhac

> Oui c'est un peu le bordel normalement c'est un mot par indice.


C'est ce que j'ai cru aussi au début, mais quand on regarde bien le règlement, ya marqué :

"Pendant 30 jours, nous vous fournirons des indices qui vous permettront d’identifier *des mots de couleur* "

Jamais il n'est écrit qu'il n'y aura qu'un mot par jour ...
C'est l'esprit humain qui fait la contraction : 1 jour, 1 indice ... 1 mot ...

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire ...

----------


## Juniadkhan

Jamais il n'est écrit qu'il y aura plusieurs mots par jour et par indice non plus.

----------


## darkgrievous

> . Là je ne sais pas sur lequel des deux sites chercher, ceci dit.


casque l'a expliqué, si l'indice pointe vers matos alors c'est la bas, sinon c'est ici  ::P: 

sinon moi aussi jsuis tombé sur 4 mots qui se tiennent par rapport au reste ><

----------


## Arzhac

> Jamais il n'est écrit qu'il y aura plusieurs mots par jour et par indice non plus.


C'est vrai ...
Mais en l'absence de précisions il ne faut pas limiter son champ de recherche.

Quand un archéologue part chercher des restes de dinosaures, il n'a pas besoin de préciser qu'il cherche les squelettes en entier. T'imagines les musées, si les mecs se arrêtaient de bosser dès qu'ils trouvent une dent ou un orteil ...

Edit : Pour donner une réponse simple, tout se trouve sur la page du règlement du jeu, à l'article 4:

" DOMISYS et CANARD PC déterminent ensemble une phrase, ci-après dénommée « Phrase-mystère » qui sera découpée en *plusieurs groupes de mots*. "

Bon, ok, tu peux faire des groupes de 1, comme dans les teams movies à l'américaine ...

----------


## bigoud1

> casque l'a expliqué, si l'indice pointe vers matos alors c'est la bas, sinon c'est ici 
> 
> sinon moi aussi jsuis tombé sur 4 mots qui se tiennent par rapport au reste ><


euh... à quoi tu vois qu'il pointe sur matériel.net ?

----------


## Lezardo

Bah quand tu cliques sur l'indices il y a un lien qui t'envoie sur Matériel.net...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## bigoud1

> Bah quand tu cliques sur l'indices il y a un lien qui t'envoie sur Matériel.net...


ah bon ???  ::huh::  j'ai pas cette possibilité  ::sad::   serait ce du au fait que je sois sous IE6 encore...? 
Toujours est il, cliquer sur un indice inexistant sur canardpc pour aller sur matériel.net c'est très fort ! à moins qu'il y ait un complot pour pas que je gagne la config...  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> ah bon ???  j'ai pas cette possibilité   serait ce du au fait que je sois sous IE6 encore...? 
> Toujours est il, cliquer sur un indice inexistant sur canardpc pour aller sur matériel.net c'est très fort ! à moins qu'il y ait un complot pour pas que je gagne la config...


Pareil, j'ai pas de lien, et pourtant j'utilise FF...

Edit : Si y'a un lien, mais uniquement sur le site CPC et pas sur celui de Matos.net...


Ok, j'ai trouvé...
Pour lever les craintes que certains pourraient avoir, les mots sont tous sur la même page. Y'a pas a se prendre le choux a trouver les mots à plusieurs endroits. ^^

----------


## darkgrievous

> serait ce du au fait que je sois sous IE6 encore...?


tu cherche le ban  :tired:

----------


## O^o

Y'a plein d'autres suites de mots sur CPC...(voire avec des indications désignant le dit concours)

----------


## bigoud1

> Pareil, j'ai pas de lien, et pourtant j'utilise FF...
> 
> Edit : Si y'a un lien, mais uniquement sur le site CPC et pas sur celui de Matos.net...
> 
> 
> Ok, j'ai trouvé...
> Pour lever les craintes que certains pourraient avoir, les mots sont tous sur la même page. Y'a pas a se prendre le choux a trouver les mots à plusieurs endroits. ^^


 
il est ou le lien alors stp ? 
me dis pas que c celui quasi invisible en pas de page hein... j'appel pas çà pointer !  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h42 ----------




> tu cherche le ban


pas trop le choix au taf...  ::sad::

----------


## flochy

> Oui c'est un peu le bordel normalement c'est un mot par indice.
> Là moi j'en ai deux pour le troisième quelqu'un peut me confirmer ça?


Donne-les moi, je vais te le dire...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## overdrives

trop blasé aujourd'hui, bloqué ...

----------


## fenrhir

Bon, on va résumer, heing :
 - un indice par jour,
 - un indice pointe vers un mot ou groupe de mots sur une seule page.

Genre le jour 1 ça peut pointer sur "Vous", et le jour 2 sur "un peu con".
Par contre, le jour 2 ne pourrait pas permettre de trouver 3 pages avec respectivement "un", "peu", et "con" sur chacune.

fenrhir

----------


## bigoud1

> Bon, on va résumer, heing :
> - un indice par jour,
> - un indice pointe vers un mot ou groupe de mots sur une seule page.
> 
> Genre le jour 1 ça peut pointer sur "Vous", et le jour 2 sur "un peu con".
> Par contre, le jour 2 ne pourrait pas permettre de trouver 3 pages avec respectivement "un", "peu", et "con" sur chacune.
> 
> fenrhir


tous les 2 jours  ::P:  

pas sur que çà aide tout çà... ::P:   par contre parler la même langue que l'informatique...

----------


## darkgrievous

> il est ou le lien alors stp ? 
> me dis pas que c celui quasi invisible en pas de page hein... j'appel pas çà pointer !






> Si y'a un lien, mais uniquement sur le site CPC et pas sur celui de Matos.net...


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## overdrives

'tin je suis une m*rde, j'aurais fais des recherches avec tous les mots sauf le bon ...
Bon au moins c'est faisable ça me rassure  ::P:

----------


## bigoud1

> 'tin je suis une m*rde, j'aurais fais des recherches avec tous les mots sauf le bon ...
> Bon au moins c'est faisable ça me rassure


et tu t'es tapé toutes les fiches produits pour chaque mot ?  ::zzz::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Enorme, je l'ai choppé du premier coup  ::P: 

Alors qu'en zieutant vite fait en début d'aprèm', j'me disais que ça devenait trop tordu.

 :Cigare:

----------


## maxpower

Trop chaud celui d'aujourd'hui...  ::O: 

Edit : Oh putain je l'ai !  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan regarde bien certaines spécificités de la phrase  ::siffle::

----------


## Xy'Lorz

Ca va être facile ce concours si vous donnez des indications comme ça à chaque fois les mecs  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah je gagne jamais aux concours de toute façon  :Emo: 

Mais si je peux pourrir les autres, ça compensera  :tired:

----------


## Elkan

J'avoue avoir retourné mon cerveau et ne pas trouver. C'est frustrant, j'étais tout bon sur ceux d'avant.

----------


## tr4cid

Des fois c'est tout de même rageant cette impression de chercher trop loin dans les jeux de mots et/ou association d'idée... niveau plus élevé aujourd'hui... ^^ et le faite que materiel.net est plus long a charger que CPC ne fait ren pour arranger ^^

----------


## Jotunn

ahahah!
J'y pige que dalle, je viens d'attaquer le concours et je trouve même pas le premier mot. Je crois que j'ai pas saisi le truc, j'en trouve plein des mots de couleur moi.  :haha:

----------


## Aun

Les mots sortent dans l'ordre?
Moi j'avais compris que non...

----------


## thepilot64

je trouve pas !  ::|:  ::|:

----------


## L'invité

Des heures que je suis dessus, que j'essaye de décortiquer cette phrase, que je suis même parti sur des délires avec 50 cent et que je trouve que dalle j'en ai marre...  ::|:

----------


## tr4cid

l'invité : j'ai trouvé aussi 50 cent ainsi que la 442ème, au bout de 3H environs...

et puis y a un truc tellement flagrant qui m'est apparus en décortiquant la phrase que j'ai crié alléluïa bannane, et ben en fait non, et j'ai pleuré... j'ai pourtant le sentiment d'y être... ou du moins juste a coté, snif...

----------


## Airwalkmax

Marrant c'est le plus simple pour moi le 3e en regardant bien la phrase.

----------


## xarfu

Bon, je vais me pieuter, je suis claqué d'avoir gambergé toute la journée sur cette énigme. J'ai bien trouvé des particularités à cette phrase, mais rien qui débouche sur quoi que ce soit. La loose. Des heures et des heures. ::|: 

Je m'y remets demain !!! ::):

----------


## L'invité

Ouai pareil, je trouve plein de détails dans cette phrase qui me sautent aux yeux. Mais je retourne ça dans tout les sens, je vois rien du tout. Rien de ce que j'obtiens a un sens c'est rageant.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Pourtant, la réponse est dans la phrase  ::o:

----------


## Sarthor

Pour l'instant c'est abordable ^^

Si je tape dans le 2eme ou 3eme prix je l'échangerai contre un abonnement de 2 ans à Canard PC ! (Si ce n'est pas de l'amour ça  ::P:  )

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bordel j'ai beau la retourner dans tous les sens, je trouve pas. Et si matos.net ne vendait pas autant de trucs aussi... on pourrait fouiller.

Bon je réessaie un coup.

----------


## Sarthor

> Les mots sortent dans l'ordre?
> Moi j'avais compris que non...


Idem :s Mais imagine si c'était dans le désordre ... (en plus des fake...)

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Ouais elle est tendue la dernière  ::ninja::

----------


## thepilot64

je suis partie sur un délire avec une certaine lettre de l'alphabet ! C'est ouf, je suis persuadé que c'est sa ! Mais je trouve pas  ::huh::

----------


## xarfu

Ayé !!! ::'(:  
J'avais effectivement trouvé le "truc" depuis hier, mais je tournais autour de la solution...

----------


## redsensei

> ahahah!
> J'y pige que dalle, je viens d'attaquer le concours et je trouve même pas le premier mot. Je crois que j'ai pas saisi le truc, j'en trouve plein des mots de couleur moi.


INDICE 1 :




> En fait, il s'agit d'un indice qui vous permet d'aller sur une page où un mot ou groupe de mots se trouve coloré en bleu clair.
> Pour vous aider, le premier indice se trouve dans une news qui parle d'une enquête lecteur.
> Si vous trouvez d'autres news avec des mots colorés, faites attention car ce sont peut-être des fake


INDICE 2 : 

Spoiler Alert! 


NUL SI DECOUVERT







Spoiler Alert! 


Vanne honteusement piqué à Velgos ! Désolay

----------


## Elkan

> Pourtant, la réponse est dans la phrase


Oui, mais non, toujours pas.

Les majuscules et tout, les guillemets, rien rien rien.

----------


## tr4cid

même avec les quelques indices figurant dans les commentaires, ca reste... un mystère.

----------


## L'invité

Clair impossible a trouver. Ca fait depuis Vendredi que je suis dessus et toujours rien. Raaa ca m'enerve je comprend pas, je comprend pas, je comprend pas...

Edit: c'est bon trouvé, et pourtant j'étais passé dessus plein de fois sans m'en rendre compte...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Nouvel indice en ligne.

----------


## Anonyme210226

16 minutes de retard, c'est un scandale. Je me désabonne !

:drapeau breton:

----------


## L'invité

Trouvé le dernier.  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

Un autre, tout de suite §§§

----------


## Aosia

Bon je trouve pas, je verrais ça après avoir cuvé.

----------


## DLTSMan

Je me surprend à les trouver assez facilement alors que d'habitude je suis vraiment nul pour ce genre de truc.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je n'ai pas compris la règle du concours, c'est dire  ::): .

----------


## Narushima

Tout trouvé :Cigare: 
Chuis pas peu fier.

----------


## tr4cid

j'ai trouvé celui d'aujourd'hui en 2 secondes, mais celui de vendredi toujours pas.... =X

Eh ben voila je viens enfin de le trouver celui de vendredi.... j'était vraiment partit a des galaxies trops loin...

----------


## Elkan

J'insiste, c'était quand même très tordu celui de vendredi. Moins aujoud'hui.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'ai trouvé celui d'aujoud'hui presque instantanément.

Par contre, je bloque toujours sur celui de vendredi. ::cry::

----------


## Aosia

Hop trouvé, enfin j'espère, parcequ'il y a pas mal de couleur dans les textes.

----------


## overdrives

En fait les indices étant rédigés en bon français, il y a quelques règles qui permettent de trouver les indices facilement du coup ...

----------


## scriba

bon ben 4 indices trouvés et ça fait une phrase cohérente, toujours en course pour l'ordi !  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca devient trop facile  :tired: 

Je propose de durcir nettement les énigmes et de m'envoyer les réponses par mp, pour que je puisse  valider l'ensemble.

----------


## Gwargl

Trouvé ! Après être parti dans une diarrhée d'intuitions foireuses, je suis revenu au plus simple.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Ca devient trop facile 
> 
> Je propose de durcir nettement les énigmes et de m'envoyer les réponses par mp, pour que je puisse  valider l'ensemble.


Tentative de tricherie éhonté  ::O: 

je demande le ban de cette individu, ainsi que l'accès au réponse a sa place  :tired:

----------


## fishinou

Damn ...

J'ai trouvé le 4 en une demie seconde ... mais alors pour le 3 je sèche complètement ! Je suis tout frustré à cause de vous :/

----------


## overdrives

Je le redis, faut juste lire la phrase en Français  ::P:

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Trouvé le troisième indice par déduction mais bon, c'est vraiment tordu, je trouve pas.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Damn ...
> 
> J'ai trouvé le 4 en une demie seconde ... mais alors pour le 3 je sèche complètement ! Je suis tout frustré à cause de vous :/


:Proposeunéchange:




> Je le redis, faut juste lire la phrase en Français


Je pense l'avoir capté dès le début, mais pas moyen de trouver comment préciser la recherche. J'ai parcouru les XX produits correspondant, mais j'ai rien vu !!  ::cry:: 

Edit : AAaarrrgh. J'avais bien pigé, mais le moteur de recherche devait pas marcher quand j'ai essayé : il me renvoyait 0 résultats...  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Salut, j'ai trouver des mot en bleu mais je ne trouve pas le lien avec les indices, alors s'agit-il de prochain mots à venirs ? ou alors j'ai eu de la chance ...

----------


## Ithilsul

> Salut, j'ai trouver des mot en bleu mais je ne trouve pas le lien avec les indices, alors s'agit-il de prochain mots à venirs ? ou alors j'ai eu de la chance ...


Paraît qu'il y a des fakes.

Et quand bien même ça n'en serait pas, bon courage pour les remettre dans l'ordre si c'est du mot par mot...

----------


## D-Reaper

ca y est j'ai tout trouvé ^^, je parle bien sur des mots qui ont été indicé ^^
je savais pas qu'il fallait faire un effort de traduction !

----------


## bigoud1

oula facile celui du 25... faut remonter le niveau hein, je veux plus d'une chance sur 5000 de gagner siouplé

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Perso, je trouve ça un peu trop facile.... Faudrait faire des indices encore plus tordus parce que là encore c'est pas trop galère... (bon le 3 un peu quand même)  ::(:

----------


## davelin

Hey, attendez les derniers indices avant de chouiner sur la facilité! Vous savez pas de quoi ils sont capables... Pfff, encore des canards hardcore qui aiment jouer à Stalker avec que le Makarov...

----------


## darkgrievous

> Pfff, encore des canards hardcore qui aiment jouer à Stalker avec que le Makarov...


Sur caypaycay on joue a stalker sans arme, uniquement le saucisson  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah putain ça y est, j'ai trouvé le troisième indice!!!  ::lol:: 

Il était temps (petit navire), j'en pouvais plus. Sur ce, je vais aller me cacher dans le photocopieur pour dormir un peu. ::zzz::

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

> Hey, attendez les derniers indices avant de chouiner sur la facilité! Vous savez pas de quoi ils sont capables... Pfff, encore des canards hardcore qui aiment jouer à Stalker avec que le Makarov...


Ouais ben justement j'attends... En espérant avoir un peu plus à chercher...  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

NOn mais le but du concours c'est pas non plus de sortir des énigmes trouvables par 3 péquins, faut quand même laisser une chance à un plus grand nombre.

On est pas là pour nominer le plus intelligent/intuitif.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> NOn mais le but du concours c'est pas non plus de sortir des énigmes trouvables par 3 péquins, faut quand même laisser une chance à un plus grand nombre.
> 
> On est pas là pour nominer le plus intelligent/intuitif.


D'autant plus que la résolution de toutes les énigmes nous garantit peau d'zob. Il y a un tirage au sort après. ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En plus.

C'était tellement plus simple de filer un gros pc à 1200€ à tous les vainqueurs  :Emo:

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Bien le bonjour

Je pense avoir trouver les 2 derniers indices, par contre, ca ne me donne pas un semblant de phrase. Ma question est donc : - Doit t'on obtenir la phrase en classant les mots trouver de l'indice 1 au dernier ou devra t'on les remettre dans l'ordre quand on les auras tous?

Edit

Ah non, je viens de trouver un nouveau 4ieme qui colle mieux.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

A priori, c'est dans l'ordre.
Donc, non, tu n'as pas trouvé les deux derniers...  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'était tellement plus simple de filer un gros pc à 1200€ à tous les vainqueurs


Non seulement à moi. Ca, ç'aurait été classe. :B):

----------


## b0b0

La réponse est : 'une place en finale'

----------


## fenrhir

[taunt]
Dîtes, çay moi qui ai mangé trop de phosphore, où y'a des pigeons acéphales dans le public CPC ?

Nan, parce que d'habitude, chuis du genre à galérer à la moindre énigme, et là, je réussis.
[/taunt]

Ou alors, celui qui fait le concours est mon double karmique et je suis connecté à lui, mais ça me ferait peur.
Parce que, sérieusement, c'est pas normal que j'ai trouvé les trois..

----------


## bigoud1

> [taunt]
> Dîtes, çay moi qui ai mangé trop de phosphore, où y'a des pigeons acéphales dans le public CPC ?
> 
> Nan, parce que d'habitude, chuis du genre à galérer à la moindre énigme, et là, je réussis.
> [/taunt]
> 
> Ou alors, celui qui fait le concours est mon double karmique et je suis connecté à lui, mais ça me ferait peur.
> Parce que, sérieusement, c'est pas normal que j'ai trouvé les trois..


cool... un concurrent en moins... c'est 4  ::siffle:: 
ouaich... enfin t'as p't'etre trouver les fakes  :;):

----------


## DLTSMan

Vous avez trouvé des fake déjà ?

----------


## fenrhir

> cool... un concurrent en moins... c'est 4


Crois-y, Nicole  ::XD::

----------


## thepilot64

lorsque le lien est présent c'est bien pour indiquer là ou il faut chercher ? Je suis sur les deux derniers la, de l'aide siouplait  ::(:

----------


## bigoud1

> Crois-y, Nicole


ah... tu parlais pas du nombre d'indice... ppffff pas claire la phrase...  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h42 ----------




> lorsque le lien est présent c'est bien pour indiquer là ou il faut chercher ? Je suis sur les deux derniers la, de l'aide siouplait


Tu veux pas qu'on se desiste tous pour que tu sois le seul à concourir aussi ??  :haha:

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Pour les fakes on est même pas sûrs que ça en soit.... S'il faut, ce seront d'autres indices, ils se sont peut-être avancés d'un ou deux mots....

Et puis toute façon on verra bien à la fin... S'il y a des mots qui manquent ou en trop, ça se verra...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Indice en ligne.

----------


## Frypolar

Trouvé  :B): .

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Ouais encore un facile.... trouvé en 30 secondes....

----------


## boumako

Moi, il me manque toujours celui de dimanche.  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

> Moi, il me manque toujours celui de dimanche.


 :tired:  Pourquoi il est dimanche à boumako c'est ça ?

----------


## chipie

avez vous touvez vos indices sur materiel pc aussi ?

les mots ne doivent pas etre dans l'ordre dixit _Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer_

----------


## bigoud1

> Ouais encore un facile.... trouvé en 30 secondes....


arf... j'suis battu... 45 secondes  ::siffle:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h33 ----------




> avez vs touvez vos indices sur materiel pc aussi ?
> 
> les mots ne doivent pas etre dans l'ordre dixit _Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer_


 
Si c'est çà c vicieux... :nawak:  parce que pour le moment c'est hyper cohérent... à moins de devoir faire un anagramme géant...  ::blink::

----------


## D-Reaper

uaip celui la j'ai aussi réussi facilement (on devrai pas leur dire que c'est facile sinon ils vont compliqué le truc)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h12 ----------




> Pourquoi il est dimanche à boumako c'est ça ?


 ::o:  merci  ::wub::  ca fait 3 jour que j'ai la musique dans la tete mais je ne me souvenait que de la mélodie et non les paroles, j'ai enfin retrouvé la musique grace a toi ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 13h13 ----------




> Si c'est çà c vicieux... parce que pour le moment c'est hyper cohérent... à moins de devoir faire un anagramme géant...


c'est bien ce dont j'ai peur mais je prefere attendre la suite de la phrase parce que la je me demande bien ce qu'on va devoir trouvé a part si c'est ce que je pense ^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Merci de faire attention à votre écriture.

----------


## Sharp'

Tout trouvé, sauf le 3ème...
Il est vraiment tordu, je suis quasi sur de chercher au bon endroit mais pas de mots de couleurs...  ::sad::

----------


## flochy

Ouaip, pareil, je bloque sur celui-là (même si j'ai une idée de ce que je suis censé trouver...)

----------


## D-Reaper

Si vous y arrivez pas c'est a cause des entreprise en informatique qui ne donne plus que des noms anglais a leur produit.... (enfin c'est mon cas personnel il y a peut être d'autre moyen d'atteindre le(s) mot(s) )

----------


## flochy

Ok, merci  :;): 
Tu m'as bien aidé !!!

----------


## boumako

Le boulet, sa fait trois jours que que je cherchai le quatrième indice, j'avais trouvé la solution mais je ne regardai que le descriptif  ::|:  , et moi qui échafaudai des théories absurdes.

----------


## Sharp'

> Si vous y arrivez pas c'est a cause des entreprise en informatique qui ne donne plus que des noms anglais a leur produit.... (enfin c'est mon cas personnel il y a peut être d'autre moyen d'atteindre le(s) mot(s) )


Thanks a lot ! Tu m'as beaucoup aidé aussi. Maintenant ça me parait tellement simple...  ::O:

----------


## bigoud1

> Si vous y arrivez pas c'est a cause des entreprise en informatique qui ne donne plus que des noms anglais a leur produit.... (enfin c'est mon cas personnel il y a peut être d'autre moyen d'atteindre le(s) mot(s) )


Tu aurais aussi pu donner la soluce directement...  ::|:  
Les gars de cpc avaient un bon filon pour leur indice là... Foutu... Ils vont devoir réfléchir.  ::wacko::

----------


## darkgrievous

> Si vous y arrivez pas c'est a cause des entreprise en informatique qui ne donne plus que des noms anglais a leur produit.... (enfin c'est mon cas personnel il y a peut être d'autre moyen d'atteindre le(s) mot(s) )


un ptit nouveau qui diminue mes chances de victoire  :tired: 





Spoiler Alert! 


BAN !!!

----------


## overdrives

Pense avoir trouvé le prochain ...

----------


## trex

LoL je suis un gros noob, ça fait 4 jour que je cherche sur canard PC alors qu'en fait les indice pointant sur le site de materiel.net doivent être trouver sur materiel.net O.o
M'enfout dans mes recherche désespérer j'ai trouver des future mots (et en ai fait profiter un ici  :;):  )

Par contre je suis bien contient qu'il est dit qu'il faut remettre les mots en ordre mais pour l'instant les mot semble être déjà dans l'ordre , ou alors ils sont super sournois:

Aller super cadeau : le prochain mot est "La"

de rien et n'oubliez pas de manger des chatons ...

----------


## fenrhir

Ouah, indice facile mais j'ai failli ne pas voir le mot  ::zzz:: 

fenrhir

----------


## scriba

Ah l'indice était sur le site de Materiel.net mais pas encore ici, toujours en course pour le PC.  ::):

----------


## bigoud1

Ppppffffiiiiooouuuuu de plus en plus dur  ::lol::

----------


## Elkan

Cet indice m'a fait chercher dans les tréfonds de ma mémoire.

----------


## davelin

pom pom pom pom, jusqu'ici ça roule... vu la tournure que ça prend, ce sera pas fini le 20 novembre: on aura encore du taf après...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

On remarque bien la différence d'heure d'embauche entre matos.net et cpc. :tired:

----------


## overdrives

Même que celui d'aujourd'hui je l'avais depuis le 19  :B): 
Toujours dans la course  !  ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, je viens seulement de mettre à jour l'indice.
Rentré du bouclage ce matin à 6h et BSOD sur mon PC au moment de l'allumer.

Désolé.

----------


## Arzhac

> Bon, je viens seulement de mettre à jour l'indice.
> Rentré du bouclage ce matin à 6h et BSOD sur mon PC au moment de l'allumer.
> 
> Désolé.


Ha? Et t'as réussi a péter sa gueule au Kernel32?

----------


## tr4cid

Indice en ligne sur matos.net plutôt simple

----------


## Dark Fread

'tain, je faisais apparemment la bonne recherche mais pas moyen de mettre la main dessus. Obligé de me taper un par un tous les articles de la gamme suspectée.

----------


## D-Reaper

tien ya plus d'indice sur mat.net...
en plus il y a une date du 20 octobre qui correspond pas a la date d'un indice

----------


## Kamigaku

Indice sur materiel.net, j'ai toujours pas trouvé  ::(:

----------


## scriba

moui moui moui, bon on verra ça demain, parce que là j'ai rien !  ::sad:: 

Edit : nan c'est bon maintenant, ils avaient oublier de mettre le mot en bleu hier !  ::): 

Toujours en course.  :B):

----------


## Sinequanone

Trouvé, avec quelques difficultés  ::wacko::

----------


## Arzhac

> Trouvé, avec quelques difficultés


Pareil ...
Il m'a fallu une petite demi-heure ...
Finalement, ce GPS ne nous aura pas eu ... :;):

----------


## TomPouce

pfiou, les batards il était bien tordu celui là. Mais c'est bon, je suis toujours dans la course!!

----------


## D-Reaper

je crois que ouai ils avaient oublié de mettre le mot en bleu.

par contre je crois que la suite va etre plus difficile...

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai des soucis avec celui d'aujourd'hui...

----------


## bigoud1

Pas evident aujourd'hui...  surtout vu le nombre de fiche produit qu'il faut se palucher avant de tomber sur le bon...

----------


## Marty

C'est moi ou tellement de gens sont en train de chercher l'indice que le site de matériel.net plante ?  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'arrive pas à me connecter à materiel.net ::cry:: 

Y a tellement de canards dessus en train de chercher qu'il doit surcharger.

----------


## fenrell

Ce qui est un peu dommage , c'est qu'une simple recherche en mettant le bon "mot" permet d'obtenir tous les mots actuellement en ligne , ce sur les 2 sites et sans chercher à comprendre les indices ...

----------


## moulf

Un peu relou celui-la effectivement.
Me suis tappé deux fois de suite la catégorie entière GPS pour finalement le trouver dans une autre  ::(: 

Si tout le monde passe 1/2h par question, sur 30 questions on arrondi à 15 heures de boulot multiplié par le nombre de participants. On peut vous refacturer le coût pour le temps de la recherche? (ouai je sais c'est nul comme remarque mais il fallait vraiment que ca sorte)
Et pendant que j'y suis, je me permet aussi de vous rappeler qu'un "jeu-concours" doit être gratuit et sans obligation d'achat (donc en gros ca doit rien nous coûter). Donc votre article 7 du règlement  du concours ne prend pas en compte les temps de connexion associés aux recherches (vu qu'on ne peut les faire que comme ça).
Mais bon c'était juste pour faire chi€r (échange de bon procédés  :^_^: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce qui est un peu dommage , c'est qu'une simple recherche en mettant le bon "mot" permet d'obtenir tous les mots actuellement en ligne , ce sur les 2 sites et sans chercher à comprendre les indices ...


 ::huh:: 

EUh j'vois pas comment c'est possible là...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je pense qu'il dit qu'il suffit de trouver le bon mot pour chaque indice, pas qu'il y a un mot générique qui donne la phrase directement.

----------


## Colink

Bon, je l'ai enfin trouvé, mais c'est quand même l'indice le plus dur depuis le début je trouve.

----------


## Olorin

> Je pense qu'il dit qu'il suffit de trouver le bon mot pour chaque indice, pas qu'il y a un mot générique qui donne la phrase directement.


Il y a bien une requête qui permet de faire ressortir d'un coup toutes les pages contenant un indice. Mais ca gâche un peu le jeu...

----------


## bigoud1

> Si tout le monde passe 1/2h par question, sur 30 questions on arrondi à 15 heures de boulot multiplié par le nombre de participants. On peut vous refacturer le coût pour le temps de la recherche? (ouai je sais c'est nul comme remarque mais il fallait vraiment que ca sorte)


 
C'est ton patron qui doit être content... à moins que tu refactures çà aussi ?  ::): 
C'est moi ou c'est normal de passer une demie heure ? çà fais beaucoup non   ::huh:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h00 ----------




> Bon, je l'ai enfin trouvé, mais c'est quand même l'indice le plus dur depuis le début je trouve.


Perso et pour le moment, c'est celui du film "champagne à la campagne"  ::O: 
Là suffit de se palucher les fiches produits...  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfiou enfin trouvé.
Assez ardu celle-là, mais quand on tombe dessus on se tape le front en hurlant "Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr, quel con! ".

Edit: je crois avoir deviné les prochains mots  :tired:

----------


## Deloras

Ouah j'ai tout fait d'un coup ce matin, ça a été long et dur! (je parle du  concours, hein? Pas que quelqu'un me dise "Bah ouai c'est ça la constipation" ::O: )

Le coup du champagne a la campagne et celui d'hier surtout les plus longs a trouver.

En tout cas super concours, vivement le prochain indice que je puisse me peter de nouveau les yeux sur mon écran. :;):

----------


## scriba

Ah ben l'indice du jour est tellement facile que tu vas pas te péter les yeux trop longtemps !  :^_^:

----------


## Guayas

Heureusement que je garde précieusement tous mes anciens numéros de canard, ça m'a permit de trouver celui d'aujourd'hui.  ::):

----------


## darkgrievous

Ou ya plus de cpc sur fallout que je ne pense ou je deviens aveugle  :Emo:

----------


## bigoud1

Dites la grosse difficulté çà va être de trouver la réponse à la question contenu dans le résultat des différents indices ?? parce que c'est plutot simple pour le moment hein !

---------- Post ajouté à 10h51 ----------




> Ou ya plus de cpc sur fallout que je ne pense ou je deviens aveugle


C'est vrai vu le nombre de cpc dessus çà fait jeux très attendu quand même... et très décevant du coup...

----------


## darkgrievous

bon je confirme, j'étais aveugle  :tired:

----------


## bigoud1

> bon je confirme, j'étais aveugle


Y a des matins comme çà...  :^_^:

----------


## fishinou

houuuu ...

Je viens de me taper tous les sommaires des magazines dispo sur le site :/ Toues les annonces de sommaire en news ...

Et je trouve pas de mots bleu ...

Je dois rater un truc :/

----------


## PrinceGITS

Hyper simple aujourd'hui. J'ai trouvé en moins de 2 minutes.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Vous allez avoir une chance en plus de gagner, impossible de trouver celui d'avant hier et encore moins celui d'aujourd'hui qui avait pourtant l'air facile... Je comprends pas, je n'avais pourtant pas eu trop de mal avec les premiers. Mais là ca me dépasse, je dois définitivement être trop con.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Hop trouvé.

Hmmm c'est bon ça.

----------


## Say hello

Trouvé, mais ça manque de ponctuation du coup ça sonne bizarre.

Quand on envoie la réponse on doit sortir une ponctuation absente des indices?

----------


## O^o

Tin, enfin trouvé celui du 2, tiré par les bollocks celui la.

Et encore, trouvé parce que j'avais déduis le mot et fait la recherche sur icelui...

----------


## Rhoth

> Il y a bien une requête qui permet de faire ressortir d'un coup toutes les pages contenant un indice. Mais ca gâche un peu le jeu...


C'est bien dommage, quand on sait que pour gagner un boitier dedicacé par Couly, les gens seraient prêt à s'immoler, à tuer même.
Donc ils n'hésiteront pas à l'utiliser si il leur manque un indice !

----------


## L'invité

> Trouvé, mais ça manque de ponctuation du coup ça sonne bizarre.
> 
> Quand on envoie la réponse on doit sortir une ponctuation absente des indices?


C'est vrai que ça sonne bizarre sans la ponctuation manquante.  :tired:

----------


## Deloras

Trouvé celui du 6, facile facile j'ai envie de dire  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah bah celui-là, je l'avais déjà trouvé en cherchant un autre mot. 

Oui j'ai un champ d'investigation très large.

----------


## davelin

En me trompant de page, ca m'a permis de découvrir une autre merveille de vidéoludisme testée par TB, qui m'a rappelé les grandes heures de ma jeunesse sur CPC 464...

----------


## bigoud1

Toujours en course ! :-)

----------


## Arzhac

De même ...

Pas trop de difficulté sur les derniers.

On va peut être en chier un peu plus sur la fin, surtout si ils nous ressortent des indices capilotractés sur matos.net.

----------


## darkvador67

Toujours pas trouvé celui du 4 pfooouuu trop balaize celui là.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Celui d'aujourd'hui est quand même hyper simple.

Sinon, pourquoi le site de CPC est toujours en retard pour la mise à jour de l'indice ?

----------


## Rhoth

Parce qu'ils commencent pas la journée avant 14h.

----------


## darkvador67

Il est ou l'indice d'avant hier?
J'ai rien capté il est vraiment farfelu celui la.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Celui d'aujourd'hui est quand même hyper simple.
> 
> Sinon, pourquoi le site de CPC est toujours en retard pour la mise à jour de l'indice ?


FIn de semaine et période juste après le  bouclage peut être.


Ou ce sont juste de gros feignants.

----------


## Xy'Lorz

Purée, enfin trouvé celui du "GPS m'a eu", il a failli m'avoir celui ci !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

::zzz::

----------


## D-Reaper

j'ai trouvé les indices de materiel.net super simple moi ^^ a part le champagne a la campagne.

par contre je trouve que les indices ne se suivent plus personnellement.

----------


## scriba

bon, indice du 8/11 trouvé, et la phrase se tient, toujours en course pour lc PC !  :B):

----------


## olaf

> bon, indice du 8/11 trouvé, et la phrase se tient, toujours en course pour lc PC !


RHAAAAAAAA ma phrase n'a plus aucune logique depuis l'indice d'aujourd'hui  ::sad:: 
A moins que mon français me joue des tours   ::unsure:: 

...

"Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer par la suite"

 :tired:

----------


## Deloras

Perso je commence a émettre des suspicions sur les ponctuations :tired:

----------


## Bobbin

Je viens d'arriver sur le site, et en une demi-heure tous les indices trouvés. Dites c'est pas vrai, y en a vraiment qui vous bloquent ? : P

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oh un multi de Casque  :tired: 

Sinon pareil, la phrase déconne là.

ME dites pas qu'il y a des faux-indices disséminés en plus des vrais ?

----------


## Anonyme2452

Pareil, la phrase ne se tient plus... Et c'est chelou depuis le début c'est 2 indices sur un site puis 2 sur un autre et là ça fait 3 de suite sur CPC.
Et sinon Bobbin, nous ne sommes peut être pas tous aussi futés que toi, désolé de te décevoir.

----------


## boumako

Sa va je ne suis pas le seul à douter sur les mots que j'ai trouvé aujourd'hui, en plus sa casse la suite des sites ou il faut les trouver .  :tired:

----------


## Marty

Ils vont très bien les mots d'aujourd'hui !  :B):

----------


## TomPouce

ben moi, à part la ponctuation, ma phrase se tient toujours. C'est même très logique, par contre c'est vrai que c'est bizarre que les sites ne se suivent plus comme avant. Vivement que cpc se bouge le cul pour nous afficher l'indice du jour, pour voir si il y a redirection vers matériel ou pas. Quelle feignasse à cpc, il travail même pas le dimanche!!!! ce concours est un scandale!!

----------


## Anonyme2452

> Ils vont très bien les mots d'aujourd'hui !


Ah oui effectivement, avec la bonne ponctuation, ca peut se tenir.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Vivement que cpc se bouge le cul pour nous afficher l'indice du jour, pour voir si il y a redirection vers matériel ou pas.


Le coup de l'Allemagne sur matos.net faudrait vraiment le chercher quand même  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je confirme, il n'y a rien d'illogique dans la suite de mots que j'ai actuellement.

----------


## boumako

> Le coup de l'Allemagne sur matos.net faudrait vraiment le chercher quand même


Sa dépend, si c'est une carte de l'Allemagne sur GPS. :;):

----------


## Sharp'

> Sa dépend, si c'est une carte de l'Allemagne sur GPS.


Ça nous ferais bouffer 3 fois du GPS quand même  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai trouvé celui d'aujourd'hui et ça fait une phrase cohérente  :B):

----------


## Bobbin

Pareil ici, la phrase se tient. Et il faut pas être un génie pour imaginer la ponctuation.

Par contre, mes incursions sur materiel.net m'ont permis de constater que le CanHard II n'est plus fabriqué par materiel.net ... pourquoi tant de haine ? Moi qui comptait me l'offrir bientôt  ::(:

----------


## maxpower

Oula, j'ai eu du mal pour le "GPS m'a eu"...
Je me suis paluché une centaine de fiches sur matos.net  :tired:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Bonjour,

message rapide pour vous dire que j'ai bien tous les indices, que c'est cohérent, et que j'ai bien la ponctuation moi avec les indices (on la voit notamment sur celui du 8 / 11)  :;): 

Bon, sinon, je me suis acheté la CanHard il y a quelques mois, donc je vous laisse le premier prix pour ce concours!  ::P:

----------


## Bobbin

Lucky you .. j'espère que ça va revenir sur materiel.net (ou que je vais gagner : P)

----------


## otanein

Pareil, le "GPS m'a eu..." m'a bien fait galérer...
Mais sinon la phrase se tient sans problèmes. Par contre où vont-ils trouver les 3 suisses?...  :^_^:

----------


## overdrives

Moi j'ai eu de la ponctuation que sur celui d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Chelou quand même... :tired: 

Jusqu'à maintenant, la phrase se tenait et ce, dans l'ordre de parution des indices. Mais là...

----------


## Zouuu

> Chelou quand même...
> 
> Jusqu'à maintenant, la phrase se tenait et ce, dans l'ordre de parution des indices. Mais là...


ben c'est nickel  :tired:  je vois pas ce qui ne vous convient pas.

----------


## M0zArT

C'est cool tous ces gens qui nous disent qu'ils ont tous les maux (ok mots) mais ça sert un peu à rien puisque de toute façon c'est encore Casque qui va gagner.
Non ?  :tired:

----------


## otanein

> C'est cool tous ces gens qui nous disent qu'ils ont tous les maux (ok mots) mais ça sert un peu à rien puisque de toute façon c'est encore Casque qui va gagner.
> Non ?


Pour citer Mario : _I'm the winner! Yahoo!_

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> ben c'est nickel  je vois pas ce qui ne vous convient pas.


Ben écoute, envoie-moi tes indices par MP pour que je compare. ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai du mal avec celui d'aujourd'hui. Je soupçonne materiel.net d'avoir retiré le produit...  :tired:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Moi je ne vois encore rien sur CPC alors c'est peut être pas encore en place sur Materiel?  ::huh::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Moi je ne vois encore rien sur CPC alors c'est peut être pas encore en place sur Materiel?


Rho si ça doit y être, à l'instar des précédents. A moins qu'ils ne se soient mis au horaires CPC.

Là par contre, j'ai beau fouiller... peau d'zob. :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Idem. A moins qu'il y ait un jeu de mots caché. Mais je trouve ça assez clair pourtant.

----------


## PsYcKoZ

D'ailleurs, c'est étrange, sur la page principale de materiel.net (http://www.materiel.net/home.html) on voit une pub pour la CanHard II à 945€ (version lite je suppose) avec un boitier différent... 

Par contre, impossible de touver l'article?!

---------- Post ajouté à 10h53 ----------

L'indice dévoilé sur materiel.net : "Le 10 novembre : J'ai peché un Macro de 300mm, c'est vraiment Canon !" Bon, ben ça n'a vraiment pas l'air dur!  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tout pareil, je suis perplexe. Pourtant j'en ai écumé, des pages !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> on voit une pub pour la CanHard II à 945€ (version lite je suppose) avec un boitier différent...


Non, c'est le boitier normal de la CanHard II.
La version qui est à gagner est spéciale avec un boitier customisé par Couly.

----------


## otanein

> J'ai du mal avec celui d'aujourd'hui. Je soupçonne materiel.net d'avoir retiré le produit...





> Moi je ne vois encore rien sur CPC alors c'est peut être pas encore en place sur Materiel?


Tout pareil, y a encore rien sur CPC...




> L'indice dévoilé sur materiel.net : "Le 10 novembre : J'ai peché un Macro de 300mm, c'est vraiment Canon !" Bon, ben ça n'a vraiment pas l'air dur!


En même temps y'en a qu'un sur Materiel.net  :;):

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Bon, j'ai fait tout le tour, et c'est sûr, ils n'ont pas dû mettre à jour l'indice, parce que bon, là, faut pas pousser, leur indication est plus qu'évidente tout de même!  ::P: 

Je retournerai sur leur site cet aprèm, en espérant qu'ils fonctionnent pas aux horaires de CPC!  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h58 ----------

J'ai le même boitier (un Antec P183) que la version custom-couly-staïle, c'est peut être l'ancienne version? La mienne date de Juin je crois... C'est peut être pas la version II?

----------


## TomPouce

ça me rassure que personne est trouvé l'indice d'aujourd hui. car moi aussi j'en ai ecumé des pages et rien! j'ai regardé tous les produits canon sur materiel, tous ça pour que dalle!!

----------


## Arzhac

Pareil

Je viens de me palucher une 100aine de fiches produits, et j'ai rien vu ...  ::sad:: 

En même temps, a force de demander de la difficulté, on a peut être été exaucé ...  :tired:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Même en cherchant un peu plus loin (ce n'est pas forcément un objet de chez Canon) je n'ai rien trouvé. Alors soit ils se sont plantés, soit ils ne l'ont pas encore mis en ligne soit on s'est tous laissés berner par ce piège évident???  ::|:

----------


## Sinequanone

Pareil, l'indice semble assez évident mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Alors j'ai épluché un peu tout ce qui pouvait s'en approcher de près ou de loin, mais rien non plus. Ça sent la cagade de Mat.net  ::(:

----------


## jayce0611

Ca y est, trouvé  ::): 
Et jusque là, tout semble ok.

----------


## Arzhac

> Ca y est, trouvé 
> Et jusque là, tout semble ok.


Tu sais quoi ... en voyant que t'avais trouvé, j'ai eu un doute ...
Alors j'ai mieux cherché, et effectivement, ya un produit qui correspond à l'indice.

Bref, merci Jayce ... :;):

----------


## Kro

Produit rajouté (ou mis à jour) récemment car j'ai fait exactement la même recherche ce matin sans rien trouver. Maintenant oui, ça saute aux yeux.

----------


## jayce0611

meme remarque que Kro. Je pense que ca à du etre mis a jour en milieu de matinée... en meme temps, comme l'indice sur CPC n'est pas encore en ligne, c'est peut-etre normal  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je comprenais pas comment vous pouviez rechercher l'indice sur materiel.net, jusqu'au moment ou je me suis rendu compte qu'il était pas sur cpc et que j'avais un indice de retard ^^

----------


## boumako

Bon je crois que le prochain mot est facile à deviner.

----------


## otanein

> Pareil, le "GPS m'a eu..." m'a bien fait galérer...
> Mais sinon la phrase se tient sans problèmes. Par contre où vont-ils trouver les 3 suisses?...


Koman je rosk du ponay!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, trouvé ! Mat.net a mis à jour depuis ce matin. J'avais déjà regarder cette fiche.

----------


## Zouuu

> Bon je crois que le prochain mot est facile à deviner.


ouep  :;):

----------


## Sinequanone

Trouvé également.
Y'a un petit piège tout de même.

----------


## wonder-wombat

Trouvé aussi, par contre la page de CPC ne renvois pas sur Materiel.net comme à l'habitude (ce qui m'a valu une farfouille supplémentaire sur CPC  ::|: ...)

----------


## Lord_Sinclair

Tain je désespère impossible de trouver le Truc du GPs ya pas photo  ::(:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Hey, j'me posais une question, sur le site de CPC, y'a pas de lien vers matos.net, il serait pas planqué sur cpc? Ce serait un piège?

---------- Post ajouté à 13h19 ----------

Je confirme, c'est bien un piège, l'indice est sur materiel.net, l'article a dû être rajouté car je viens de le trouver... ;p

----------


## Elkan

C'est bien sur Materiel.net

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah bah ils sont plus rapides à livrer qu'à mettre les indices en ligne.

----------


## Arzhac

> C'est bien sur Materiel.net


Ouaip

Le site CPC a été mis a jours, et l'indice pointe bien vers materiel.net a présent.

----------


## trex

Faites attention au prochain mot, il est hérétique !





A pardon ... il est helvétique ...

----------


## Zouuu

> Faites attention au prochain mot, il est hérétique !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pardon ... il est helvétique ...


Bien vu Sherlock  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi je dis le prochain indice c'est "A la foirfouille tu trouves de tout si t'es malin".

Miwi bien sur  :;): .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Faites attention au prochain mot, il est hérétique !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pardon ... il est helvétique ...


Je plussois.

----------


## Arzhac

Ha ha,

Je serais mort de rire que ce soit pas ce a quoi vous pensez  :^_^: 
Nan, par ce que ce serait quand même super facile a trouver, le mot n'est présent que 3 fois sur matériel.net, et même pas besoin de se casser la tête  ::P: 

A mon humble avis, on va avoir une belle surprise jeudi  :;):

----------


## otanein

> Ha ha,
> 
> Je serais mort de rire que ce soit pas ce a quoi vous pensez 
> Nan, par ce que ce serait quand même super facile a trouver, le mot n'est présent que 3 fois sur matériel.net, et même pas besoin de se casser la tête 
> 
> A mon humble avis, on va avoir une belle surprise jeudi


Et s'il était sur CPC?  :B):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je suis pas sur que le moteur de recherche de matos.net intègre les descriptifs produit.

----------


## D-Reaper

je pense que le prochain va concerner un pays d'europe....

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Moi je dis le prochain indice c'est "A la foirfouille tu trouves de tout si t'es malin".
> 
> Miwi bien sur .


Ah bon, j'avais pensé à "petits cochons".

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je suis pas sur que le moteur de recherche de matos.net intègre les descriptifs produit.


Non, mais google si. Je plusune pour un indice sur CPC, et même un mot surprenant.

----------


## L'invité

Ouch celui d'aujourd'hui il à l'air bien dur.

----------


## tr4cid

celui d'aujourd'hui me semble simple mais j'ai au accès que 30 sec a matos.net, ca se connecte plus maintenant.

----------


## Sinequanone

L'indice du jour est bien tendu pour qui ne connait pas ce type de produits  ::o: 

Heureusement, vu l'avancement de la phrase, je pense qu'on sait déjà quel mot cherché, et je l'avais déjà trouvé sur le site de Materiel.net. COnfirmation avec l'indice du jour, c'est bien un produit de cette catégorie.

Par contre, le fameux mot n'est pas en bleu dans la fiche. J'ai l'impression qu'ils nous font encore le coup de l'indice en ligne sans le mot mis ne couleur, comme la dernière fois. Je repasserai vers midi voir si les choses ont évolué, ou alors que c'était tellement évident que c'était un gros piège à pigeons  ::P:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Pour ce qui est du type de produit, effectivement, faut aimer bricoler...  ::): 
Par contre, aucun indice en couleur sur leur site, je pense que comme à chaque fois, le site sera mis à jour en début d'après midi...

----------


## jayce0611

trouvé ! c'est facile, aujourd'hui  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

> le site sera mis à jour en début d'après midi...


Bonne surprise le mot a été mis en couleur.
Et moi qui me prenait la tête a chercher un truc super compliqué  :Emo:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Ouaip, je confirme...

Certaines prédictions étaient bonnes!  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Indice un peu capilotracté au niveau du jeu de mot...
Mais facile à trouver une fois compris.

----------


## scriba

Oui pareil, une fois qu'on a compris de quoi il s'agit ça va vite, bon toujours en course pour le PC.  :B):

----------


## Sinequanone

Pas de surprise, le mot est bien là où je m'y attendais.
Par contre, il n'était pas en couleur ce matin à 9h30. A 10h30, c'est bon  :;):

----------


## Elkan

Je connaissais pas le type de matériel, et j'ai trouvé par un moyen détourné. 

Franchement, celui là est VRAIMENT tordu pour ce qui ne s'y connaissent pas.

----------


## Arzhac

Erf,

J'espérais un truc plus marrant pour le mot d'aujourd'hui ...
Du coup, super simple ....

----------


## jayce0611

par contre, pour info, le "mot" a été coloré aujourd'hui. Je suis passé dessus mardi (au cas où, hein, on sait jamais) et il n'était pas mis en évidence.

----------


## Arzhac

> par contre, pour info, le "mot" a été coloré aujourd'hui. Je suis passé dessus mardi (au cas où, hein, on sait jamais) et il n'était pas mis en évidence.


Tout a fait d'accord.

Ca veux bien dire que c'est pas la peine de regarder toutes les fiches produits sur matos.net, ils mettent les mots au jour le jour.

Je suis curieux de connaitre la "requête" qui permet a certains de trouver tous les mots bleu du coup ... Une technologie en avance sur son temps? :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tout a fait d'accord.
> 
> Ca veux bien dire que c'est pas la peine de regarder toutes les fiches produits sur matos.net, ils mettent les mots au jour le jour.
> 
> Je suis curieux de connaitre la "requête" qui permet a certains de trouver tous les mots bleu du coup ... Une technologie en avance sur son temps?


Boarf, c'est pas une requête, c'est juste que le mot d'aujourd'hui était hyper prévisible vu le début de la phrase en notre possession.

D'ailleurs, effectivement, le moteur de recherche de matos.net prend bien en compte les descriptifs ^^

----------


## Anonyme210226

> par contre, pour info, le "mot" a été coloré aujourd'hui. Je suis passé dessus mardi (au cas où, hein, on sait jamais) et il n'était pas mis en évidence.


Il a même été coloré après que l'indice a été donné. Ce jeu est un scandale...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Surtout sur la page du concours de CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sinequanone

> Tout a fait d'accord.
> 
> Ca veux bien dire que c'est pas la peine de regarder toutes les fiches produits sur matos.net, ils mettent les mots au jour le jour.
> 
> Je suis curieux de connaitre la "requête" qui permet a certains de trouver tous les mots bleu du coup ... Une technologie en avance sur son temps?


Par contre, sur le site de CPC, les mots en bleu sont présents depuis le début du concours.

Sur le site de Matériel.net, y'a effectivement une astuce pour trouver plus facilement le mot  :;):

----------


## L'invité

Ah ouai, j'étais bien passé dessus cette nuit, mais la il est coloré, c'est bon.

----------


## Arzhac

> Par contre, sur le site de CPC, les mots en bleu sont présents depuis le début du concours.
> 
> Sur le site de Matériel.net, y'a effectivement une astuce pour trouver plus facilement le mot



Ouais, on peut trouver des mots sur CPC, même si il y en a pleins qui ne servent a rien.

Par contre, après le concours, je suis pas contre le fait que tu explique comment trouver facilement sur matériel.net.

A voir les messages à ce sujet, j'avais essayé pas mal de requêtes google, mais j'ai jamais réussi a trouver la bonne. En bon informaticien que je suis, j'avoue, ça frustre un peu ...

----------


## Bobbin

J'ai RIEN compris à l'indice. Mais en cherchant le mot (donné grace au précédents mots) sur google, je l'ai trouvé ;P. Sur la page d'un produit dont j'ignore totalement la fonction.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je te félicites pas.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Je suis pas sur que le moteur de recherche de matos.net intègre les descriptifs produit.


Si, et Google aussi.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h00 ----------




> Je te félicites pas.


MoiS nonS plusS!  :^_^:

----------


## Ginnungagap

Hum, tiens, j'ai trouvé une astuce qui permet de trouver très facilement les mots sur CPC et Materiel.net.  ::P: 

Mais bon, je suis joueur et j'aime bien les énigmes, je préfère chercher avec les indices.  :B): 

C'est vrais que celle d'aujourd’hui, il faut connaitre pour trouver.

----------


## darkvador67

Oui la je bloque sur celle d'aujourd'hui.
Je la chercherai demain.

----------


## davelin

eh mais c'est quoi cet objet? @Bobbin: +1! yati quèqun qui peut nous éclairer?

----------


## Bobbin

Euh .. ça sent l'arnaque ça ! envoie moi le mot que tu as trouvé par mp et je te décris le produit ! (merci à Arzhac au passage, qui m'a bien expliqué ça).

----------


## Sov Strochnis

Ils ont été fourbes sur ce dernier. Bien qu'ayant saisi le jeux de mot il m'en a fallut des fiches produits avant de tomber sur la bonne.

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Haouuuummmm.... Boule de cristal, prédis moi l'avenir de ce concours!  ::rolleyes:: 

Ohhhh?! Mais biensûr!!! Le prochain indice sera en relation à la série Star Trek  :B):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Un indice que n'aurait pas renié un certain Francois Perusse. C'est p'tet pour ça que je l'ai trouvé aussi rapidement.

----------


## Arzhac

Halala ...

J'étais sur le point d'écrire "haha, pas du tout, ça aura pas de rapport avec star trek" ... mais je me suis gouré pour l'indice d'hier, je vais donc pas recommencer avec celui de demain.

Perso, j'ai bien trouvé un petit bout de phrase qui colle super bien ... mais rien a voir avec Kirk, spook est tout les autres.
Boaf, je dis pas que ça a pas un lien avec une série d'extraterrestre au final ... mais pas star trek.

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Ne vous méprenez pas, je ne peux certifier les prédictions de ma boule de cristal : c'est juste que cet indice semble bien coller avec la phrase... 

Après, si le prochain indice n'est pas sur CPC, c'est que j'm'ai gouré!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arzhac

ok, j'ai trouvé de quel indice tu parle.

Donc oui, je confirme, ta boule ne semble pas se tromper ^^

Ça colle mieux que ce que j'avais trouvé (qui, je l'espère, sera l'indice suivant).

Bref, je serais encore passé pour une buse en balançant une grand "haha, c'est pas ça"  :tired:

----------


## otanein

Je vois pas trop comment vous pouvez deviner le prochain indice avec ce qu'on a actuellement....
Autant le précédent ça coulait de source autant là... On est au beau milieu d'une phrase...  ::O:

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Ou simplement parcours les articles du site, et quand tu vois un mot en bleu, gardes bien l'URL de la page!  :;):

----------


## Bobbin

Message supprimé, ce qui me parait evident ne l'est apparement pas pour tout le monde.

----------


## jayce0611

c'était bien ça  ::):  Pour la suite, si l'indice est sur materiel.net, faudra attendre la mise a jour de la page concernée...

----------


## Gwargl

> Par contre, après le concours, je suis pas contre le fait que tu explique comment trouver facilement sur matériel.net.


+1. J'en trouve une partie en utilisant les moteurs des sites  mais pas tout et ça m'énerve.


edit : L'indice du jour est en ligne sur materiel.net et pas sur canardPC. scandale !

----------


## Elkan

C'est moi où les indices ils étaient plus faciles il y a quelques jours sur canardpc ? Là fallait vraiment chercher loiiiiiiiiiin  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Bof celui d'aujourd'hui est pas dur, faut juste trouver le bon jeu, c'est un peu long donc mais pas dur.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Putain bien chiant celui-là, surtout quand on a jamais posé ses doigts boudinés sur un MMO.

----------


## davelin

pffff.... alors pour çui-là, je cale ma race...

---------- Post ajouté à 13h14 ----------




> Bof celui d'aujourd'hui est pas dur, *faut juste trouver le bon jeu*, c'est un peu long donc mais pas dur.


sans blague...  ::(: 

bon ok, je ramasse mes dents et je passe même un coup de balai: après 200 pages visionnées sur les MMO j'avais pu les nieux en face des trous (suis passé 3 fois sur la page en question avant de trouver l'indice). Merci la boule de cristal!

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je ne savais même pas que ce jeu existait... J'ai trouvé en 3 minutes et je crois que je viens d'avoir de la chance! Non, ce n'était pas si évident que ça.

----------


## L'invité

> pffff.... alors pour çui-là, je cale ma race...
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 13h14 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> sans blague... 
> 
> bon ok, je ramasse mes dents et je passe même un coup de balai: après 200 pages visionnées sur les MMO j'avais pu les nieux en face des trous (suis passé 3 fois sur la page en question avant de trouver l'indice). Merci la boule de cristal!


Euh, bof en tapant les bon mots clefs sur google, tu peux retrouver le nom du jeu très facilement même si tu connais rien aux mmo. Il y en a pas tant que ça sur le thème de l'indice. (j'en vois que 3 ou 4)

----------


## mathwern

Celui d'aujourd'hui je sais pas si je l'aurais trouvé sans ce topic!

----------


## redsensei

::lol::  Finalement j'ai trouvé ! 

Mais que d'énergie gaspillé dans cette entreprise.  ::zzz::

----------


## darkgrievous

Bon alors deux solution, soit je suis passé devant sans le voir, soit ya plus de mmo spatial que je ne pensais.

----------


## Istros

J'viens de trouver celui d'aujourd'hui, et bizarrement, c'était pas du tout le jeu (un mmo dans l'espace) que je pensais.

Mais au final ça colle avec le reste de la phrase.

Ah, j'viens aussi de trouver la requête pour faire apparaître tous les indices. Mais je l'utiliserai pas !

----------


## Froyok

Faudrait p'tète que je mette à la recherche des mots... j'ai pas été plus loin que le deuxième...  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mise à jour du retard.

----------


## otanein

> Mise à jour du retard.


Got it!

PS : Ben celui de samedi... Introuvable perso...

----------


## Bobbin

Indice facile aujourd'hui. Si vous êtes arrivé jusqu'ici, il ne devrait pas vous poser de problème.

----------


## Arzhac

> Indice facile aujourd'hui. Si vous êtes arrivé jusqu'ici, il ne devrait pas vous poser de problème.


Ouais, je confirme ^^

Et pour celui de samedi, avec une bonne recherche via la fonction du site CPC, ya pas tellement de résultats qui sortent. On trouve en 15 minutes.

----------


## Darkfire8

Celui d'aujourd'hui trouvé dès la première page... c'est vraiment de plus en plus facile, ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## bigoud1

Oula une semaine de vacances et çà fait un paquet de mot à trouver...
Plutot facile comme d'hab, j'ai bien aimé l'arrêt au bus même si c'est plus le mot à trouver qui m'a permis de définir la fiche produit...
Par contre celui du mmo dans l'espace, je cale... j'suis au boulot hein !! y a trop de jeux possible... c'est trop long :-(


Trouver celui de samedi... effectivement il suffit de trouver le bon jeu et çà roule tout seul... Toujours en course !!! :-)

----------


## Sinequanone

Personnellement, je ne l'ai pas trouvé si évident celui d'aujourd'hui. C'est celui qui m'a pris le plus de temps à trouver sur le site CPC, c'est à dire pas quasi-instantanément  :^_^: 

Je savais où chercher (assez évident si on suit un minimum le canard) mais j'ai du passer par une recherche manuelle, je n'ai pas trouvé le mot clé correspondant à l'indice permettant de le trouver facilement via le moteur de recherche. Mais trouvé quand même, c'est le principal  :;): 

---

Par ailleurs, je voudrais attirer l'attention de la rédaction sur le fait que les règlements sur les sites de CPC et Materiel.net diffèrent légèrement :
- Sur CPC : Un nouvel indice y sera posté tous les deux jours jusqu’au 27 novembre.
- Sur Materiel.net : Un nouvel indice y sera posté tous les deux jours jusqu’au 22 novembre.
Dans la réalité, il semble que le dernier mot soit annoncé pour le 20 novembre.

----------


## Wabon?

Arggg...
ça fait trois jours que je cherche tellement que j'ai chopé un *ù!m**$^de torticolis...
Bon, j'ai fait le tour, j'ai tout, sauf celui du GPS qu'a pas de photo... ::|: , je viens d'y passer deux heures à épuiser les fiches produits matos.net, j'ai la myxomatose en plus maintenant...

----------


## davelin

> Euh, bof en tapant les bon mots clefs sur google, tu peux retrouver le nom du jeu très facilement même si tu connais rien aux mmo. Il y en a pas tant que ça sur le thème de l'indice. (j'en vois que 3 ou 4)


  Ouais j'ai découvert ça, dingue! Merci google, c'est plus efficace que la fonction recherche du forum! enfin presque...

Edit: bon celui d'aujourd'hui trouvé en 1'37"

----------


## Sinequanone

> Edit: bon celui d'aujourd'hui trouvé en 1'37"


Pas facile, surtout qu'il n'y en avait pas aujourd'hui  ::P:

----------


## Boomy

> Pas facile, surtout qu'il n'y en avait pas aujourd'hui


Excellent ! :^_^: 
Perso j'ai calé 2 jours sur le MMO...  ::|: 

Allez... courage à tous et vivement l'indice suivant !!!

 :;):

----------


## maxpower

Got it !  :;):

----------


## Wabon?

Pareil!
Youpi banane! :;):

----------


## D-Reaper

c'est bon ,je l'ai , plus qu'un

parcontre je me demande toujours si la réponse attendu est la phrase complète ou un morceau de phrase (on suit les instructions des règles ou les instructions donné par les indices ?)

----------


## jpjmarti

Pour aujourd'hui, sévère problème autour de la couleur de la courgette ! Une intervention rédactionnelle semble nécessaire.

----------


## Guayas

> Pour aujourd'hui, sévère problème autour de la couleur du Cucurbitaceae ! Une intervention rédactionnelle semble nécessaire.


Rectifié

----------


## Lord_Sinclair

Hum ça se précise je suis toute émoustillée pour le dernier indice!

----------


## bigoud1

A l'aise ! Road to the couly box !!
Sympa le curcubitacé ;-)

Au fait, c'est le 20 ou 27 la fin du concours ?... coquille dans l'énoncé ?

----------


## Arzhac

En même temps, une petite semaine de plus, ça va tuer personne (enfin, en théorie).

wait and see

Sinon, trouvé aussi celui d'aujourd'hui. 

Vous croyez qu'on aura tous une tour custom si on prend couly en otage?
L'horreur pour lui, il ne sortirait que quand il aurait fini les 1325 boitiers ...

Va falloir penser a lui amener de la bouffe, et de la peinture aussi

----------


## scriba

Bon ça va, les 3 derniers indices étaient faciles.  ::): 

Il ne reste plus qu'un indice et toujours en course pour le PC.  :B):

----------


## seriousseb

salut,
Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait mais quand je vais sur la page du concours, l'indice du 18 nov n'est toujours pas marqué... J'ai beau rafraîchir...
De plus le lien vers le concours n'est pas évident à trouver depuis le site. Bref. une explication ? Un tuyau ?
Merci
(edit) wai bon je suis allé sur matériel.net... et là ok....

----------


## Blackstaff

Le concours ciblant plutôt les lecteurs du magazine papier, et la promotion de ce concours étant faite dans le CPC n°200, je suppose que c'est voulu qu'il ne soit pas annoncé en grand sur le site.

Concernant l'indice du 18 novembre, en effet, il n'est toujours pas affiché sur la page officielle du concours !

----------


## jpjmarti

> salut,
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait mais quand je vais sur la page du concours, l'indice du 18 nov n'est toujours pas marqué... J'ai beau rafraîchir...
> De plus le lien vers le concours n'est pas évident à trouver depuis le site. Bref. une explication ? Un tuyau ?
> Merci


L'indice est toujours présent beaucoup plus tôt sur matériel que sur CPC. Pour retrouver l'adresse, je vais au premier post de ce même topic.

----------


## Kamigaku

Je m'interroge sur l'indice d'aujourd'hui, il semblerait qu'un mot présent sur la page de l'indice n'est pas en bleu mais la parenthèses qui suit porte à préjudice et il semblerait qu'il est à mettre c'est pourquoi j'aimerais vérification.

Merci

----------


## Wabon?

hum...avait pas remarqué la petite phrase qui suit l'indice...Pas l'impression qu'elle y était ce matin, mais en même temps, à 6h00 en se levant.... :tired:

----------


## davelin

j'ai. et on est aujourd'hui, donc ça compte. voilà!

----------


## otanein

> hum...avait pas remarqué la petite phrase qui suit l'indice...Pas l'impression qu'elle y était ce matin, mais en même temps, à 6h00 en se levant....


En même temps c'est la phrase qui ne laisse aucun doute quant à la véracité de l'indice  :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> c'est bon ,je l'ai , plus qu'un
> 
> parcontre je me demande toujours si la réponse attendu est la phrase complète ou un morceau de phrase (on suit les instructions des règles ou les instructions donné par les indices ?)


Je me pose exactement la même question. :tired:

----------


## Arzhac

> En même temps c'est la phrase qui ne laisse aucun doute quant à la véracité de l'indice


Ouaip  :^_^: 

Je crois que le commentaire entre parenthèse, c'est un piège pour tout ceux qui ont trouvé l'indice en avance, ou qui font un simple copié collé sans se poser de question.

En gros, j'étais dans ce cas, et c'est en lisant ces posts que je me suis demandé : "Tudieu, mais de quelles parenthèses ils parlent. J'ai pas trouvé le bon indice?"

Bref, un grand merci les gars ...

----------


## bigoud1

Il est vrai gentils organisateurs que le mot suivant ceux en bleus ainsi que le commentaire mis en parenthèse, n'étant pas nécessaire au sujet de l'alimentation, porte à confusion quant à sa prise en compte dans la résolution du jeu concours...
Ceci étant, au regard des règles par vous mêmes édictées, le curcubitacé se doit d'être ignoré.

ps : çà rattrape mon carton jaune ?

----------


## DLTSMan

> Il est vrai gentils organisateurs que le mot suivant ceux en bleus ainsi que le commentaire mis en parenthèse, n'étant pas nécessaire au sujet de l'alimentation, porte à confusion quant à sa prise en compte dans la résolution du jeu concours...
> Ceci étant, au regard des règles par vous mêmes édictées, le curcubitacé se doit d'être ignoré.
> 
> ps : çà rattrape mon carton jaune ?



Rha comment vous m'embrouillez!  ::huh::

----------


## Dark Fread

Je vois pas ce qui vous perturbe. Bon ok un mot n'est pas en bleu, mais il est indiqué de pas en tenir compte *sauf si on participe à ce concours*.
Ca vous semble plus clair comme ça ?

----------


## Arzhac

En même temps, on verra bien demain si le reste de la phrase continu a avoir un sens avec ou sans le mot bleu ...

pas la peine de se battre tout de suite ... attendez 24 heures 

De toutes façons, l'informatique, c'est plein de chipsets et c'est sale ...

----------


## bigoud1

Pour ma part, celà ne me perturbe pas, j'ai mis le mot entre parenthèse pour le moment et comme vous le dites Sir Arzhac nous verrons demain si le(s) mot(s) bleu(s) (chantons tous en coeur cette belle chanson de christophe. lala la la lala) réponde(nt) à nos interrogations...
Cependant Messire Dark Fread, ils n'allaient point reprendre la phrase entière pour dire qu'il ne fallait pas en tenir compte...

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais bon, après relecture mon post fait un peu agressif, désolé. Simplment je vois vraiment aucune ambiguïté là-dedans. 




> Cependant Messire Dark Fread, ils n'allaient point reprendre la phrase entière pour dire qu'il ne fallait pas en tenir compte...


Ben oui exactement. Donc on prend le mot, c'est évident.

----------


## bigoud1

C'est vrai... un peu de tension dans ta réponse Dark Fread mais on t'en veut pas ;-)
Mais selon le(s) mots de demain on comprendra l'intention de l'auteur... comme un peintre qui mieux que lui peut expliquer ce qu'il a voulu dire...
D'ailleurs ce p'tit problème me fais rebondir sur les problèmes de ponctuations... Dites les GO on aurait besoin de clarification !

----------


## Wabon?

ayé, le dernier indice est en ligne...Mais j'ai eu beau chercher, le mot bleu ne doit pas être encore passé au spray. Sauf s'il s'agit d'un piège, mais bon, ce serait de suite moins marantz ::rolleyes::

----------


## Messer44

Même chose, je suis en train de galérer.

----------


## Zouuu

> Même chose, je suis en train de galérer.


same here !  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je dirais que mat.net est encore à la bourre sur la mise en couleur. J'ai éplucher toutes les fiches techniques et je n'ai rien trouver.

Pour l'histoire de la parenthèse des alims, je pense surtout que cela concerne la phrase entière et pas seulement l'indice. Car, le phrase ne veut plus dire grand chose et surtout, c'est dans un encadré technique. Donc il valait peut être mieux expliquer le pourquoi de ce bout phrase étrange.
Perso, je ne tiens compte que de ce qui est coloré.

----------


## Messer44

Idem j'ai eu un doute, mais je suis bête et méchant je me borne à ce qui est coloré.
J'imagine que ca a bien été vérifié  :;): 

Sinon Mat.net est parfois à la bourre sur le coloriage ?? Première fois que je remarque en fait :S

---------- Post ajouté à 09h14 ----------

TROUVE !
Marrant j'avais survolé le mot avant la colorisation et j'étais surpris que ce ne soit pas lui..

Bon pour la ponctuation, j'espère qu'on nous en tiendra pas rigueur car il en manque un peu dans la phrase :P

----------


## Zouuu

Bon, trouvé aussi. Donc il ne fallait pas tenir compte du mot non-colorié d'hier...

Ponctuation OK pour moi  :;):

----------


## olih

Trouvé aussi.
Plus qu'à attendre les modalités pour envoyer la réponse  :B): .

----------


## Messer44

Pour la ponctuation, sauf erreur de ma part une phrase se termine par un "." ou éventuellement un "?" . Ce que je ne trouve pas :S
Idem, un ":" manque un peu dans la phrase à trouver.

----------


## scriba

Dernier indice trouvé, j'aurais pensé qu'il aurait fait plus dur pour le dernier, surtout que l'indice est logique en fait.  :;): 

Sinon



> par contre je me demande toujours si la réponse attendue est la phrase complète ou un morceau de phrase (on suit les instructions des règles ou les instructions donné par les indices ?)


ouè c'est un peu pareil là...  ::huh::

----------


## Deloras

Moi il y a deux minutes, après avoir bouffé des pages et des pages de fiches techniques:

"Putain je le trouverai jamais! ::sad:: "
*Change de fiche produit*
"Mais il est où??"
*Change de fiche produit*
"Mais où est ce pu.... OOH ::o: ! OOOH! HOOOOAAA!!!"
*Sauts de joie et cris sauvages*

Par contre c'est vrai que ça manque de ponctuation là ::(:

----------


## Zouuu

> Moi il y a deux minutes, après avoir bouffé des pages et des pages de fiches techniques:
> 
> "Putain je le trouverai jamais!"
> *Change de fiche produit*
> "Mais il est où??"
> *Change de fiche produit*
> "Mais où est ce pu.... OOH! OOOH! HOOOOAAA!!!"
> *Sauts de joie et cris sauvages*
> 
> Par contre c'est vrai que ça manque de ponctuation là


Mais la ponctuation, tu te la fais tout seul. C'est pas bien compliqué, si ?  :tired:

----------


## Messer44

C'est pas une question de difficulté, je pense savoir faire une phrase, mais je n'aimerai pas faire d'ajout hors-concours et me faire fumer.




> par contre je me demande toujours si la réponse attendue est la phrase complète ou un morceau de phrase (on suit les instructions des règles ou les instructions donné par les indices ?)


A mon avis faut tout mettre. Il y a eu un indice pour le début de la phrase aussi  :;):

----------


## PsYcKoZ

N'empêche, j'hésite encore à savoir quel est le pire!  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain j'viens de me palucher une chiée de fiches constructeur,2 fois , et que dalle  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Idem... J'ai du loupé un truc.

----------


## Arzhac

Ayé, trouvé aussi




> Tain j'viens de me palucher une chiée de fiches constructeur,2 fois , et que dalle


erf, faut juste être attentif ...
C'est pas compliqué, mais faut penser a bien regarder partout dans la fiche
(en plus, je sais pas si c'était pas un plantage de mon navigateur, mais le mot était en bleu, mais pas en gras)

 :^_^:  Wouhouuuuu c'est la première fois que j'arrive au bout de ce genre de concours

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pourtant le mot est bien là. Relisez attentivement.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Trouvé ! Après 6 relectures de toutes les fiches.  ::(:

----------


## Sinequanone

> Pour la ponctuation, sauf erreur de ma part une phrase se termine par un "." ou éventuellement un "?" . Ce que je ne trouve pas :S
> Idem, un ":" manque un peu dans la phrase à trouver.


Revoyez vos indices, les ":" sont bien présents et colorés en bleu...  ::rolleyes:: 
Par contre, ça manque effectivement de "." et "?"

----------


## Lord_Sinclair

Hi hi trouvé assez rapidement fallait attendre un peu que tout soit en place j'imagine  ::P:

----------


## bigoud1

yoooohou !!! j'ai tous les mots !!! ;-) Trouvé assez facilement.
A moins que ce ne soit une nouvelle race nait de croisements génétiques des labo canardpc, le légume n'est donc pas à prendre en compte.
Pour la ponctuation les ":" sont effectivement présents et colorés ! ;-) Par contre doit bien manqué une virgule et/ou un point.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h49 ----------




> N'empêche, j'hésite encore à savoir quel est le pire!


Moi je dirai que c'est la deuxième solution, parce que pour le 1 tant qu'il y a les images et le prix en euros çà va  :;):

----------


## D-Reaper

le réglement : http://www.canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/reglement.html
"un indice permettant aux internautes de trouver le groupe de mots sera communiqué sur les sites internet respectifs des organisateurs. Les participants devront, à l’aide des groupes de mots trouvés grâce aux indices, reconstituer la « Phrase-mystère »"

les les groupes de mots permettent de reconstituer la phrase mystère, mais ils n'en font pas forcément parti non ?

----------


## TomPouce

merde j'avais espéré que comme le concours était long, beaucoup allaient abandonner ou s'en lasser, apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. Et putain de grippe A qui a pas fait son boulot d'élimination!

----------


## D-Reaper

et il faut mettre des guillemets non ?

----------


## davelin

youpi! j'ai trouvé!

ah oui, tiens, la ponctuation, ça compte ou pas?

----------


## Arzhac

Wééééé, on a tous trouvé, wéééééé

heuuu, on fait quoi maintenant, on se congratule pendant des semaines?

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi du moment que j'ai mon pc dédicacé by Couly ca va  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs, c'est quand la dâte de clôture limite pour envoyer la réponse et participer ? Dès l 22/11 ou y'a un peu de marge avant le tirage au sort ?

----------


## Nadoue

Rhoo cette phrase ...  ::XD::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Hop trouvé. 

Et pour la ponctuation, faut pas déconner, elle est relativement évidente.

----------


## Elkan

Je dirais qu'il vaut mieux mettre tout les mots trouvé un par un, puis la phrase en entier avec la ponctuation qui manque dans les indices, histoire de pas prendre de risque.  ::ninja::  
Comme dit le monsieur, la ponctuation est relativement évidente.

----------


## Say hello

C'est pas le plus important de savoir si elle est evidente ou pas, limite on s'en fout, ce qu'il reste à savoir c'est "Est ce qu'il faut mettre la ponctuation où laisser sans?".

----------


## Arzhac

> D'ailleurs, c'est quand la dâte de clôture limite pour envoyer la réponse et participer ? Dès l 22/11 ou y'a un peu de marge avant le tirage au sort ?


aller, hop pour le fun, un extrait du règlement ^^

"Les indices resteront affichés jusqu’au 30 novembre. Chaque réponse sera communiquée via un formulaire mis à disposition du 20 novembre au 30 novembre inclus sur le site internet de CANARD PC dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides."

Donc, ya un peu de marge, cqfd

----------


## Say hello

Mon dieu, un formulaire fait par Half?  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, j'attend le formulaire moi pour coller ma scregnegne de phrase. Et franchement, le pire, je pense que c'est le risque que 4chan tombe sur celui qui fait ça ^^

----------


## jpjmarti

(si vous ne participez pas au concours du numéro 200 de Canard PC, merci de ne pas tenir compte de la courgette).

Cette phrase veut bien dire que si vous participez, alors il faut tenir compte de la courgette.... Il y a là une erreur me semble-t-il.

----------


## Messer44

> C'est pas le plus important de savoir si elle est evidente ou pas, limite on s'en fout, ce qu'il reste à savoir c'est "Est ce qu'il faut mettre la ponctuation où laisser sans?".


Merci.
Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon interrogation  ::rolleyes::  elle ne me semblait pas très dure à comprendre mais bon..

(Pour les ":" perso je n'en vois pas des (vérifié et contrevérifié ce matin) mais un seul. Et le fait qu'on trouve un poil de ponctuation surlignée et à d'autres endroits le néant me fout dans le doute. Oui je suis un enculeur de mouche)

EDIT> Boarf je vais balancer tel quel sans rien rajouter et on verra bien..

----------


## PsYcKoZ

> (si vous ne participez pas au concours du numéro 200 de Canard PC, merci de ne pas tenir compte de la courgette).
> 
> Cette phrase veut bien dire que si vous participez, alors il faut tenir compte de la courgette.... Il y a là une erreur me semble-t-il.


C'est faux, c'est une implication, pas une équivalence! Tout ce que cette phrase signifie, c'est qu'effectivement si l'on on ne participe pas au concours, il ne faut pas tenir compte de la courgette, mais rien ne garantit pour autant qu'il faut en tenir compte si l'on participe!

_Illustration : "S'il pleut demain, je ne sortirais pas" > Je peux très bien décider de ne pas sortir demain, et ce, même s'il fait beau! La seule affirmation ici est que le fait qu'il pleuve IMPLIQUE que je ne sortirais pas._ 

De toutes façons, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient allés aussi loin dans la signification de cette phrase à l'écriture : cette dernière est juste là pour justifier de la présence de l'indice dans l'article.

Enfin, si l'on tient compte de la courgette, la phrase mystère ne veut plus rien dire...

Pour ma part, je me contenterais de recopier mot pour mot et ponctuation pour ponctuation les indices trouvés.

----------


## bigoud1

très bien dis Psyckoz

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Le LapinOo a zaussi trouvé!

Il est content et espère bien gagner, mais il s'interroge sur les courgettes car il préfère les carottes
 ::):

----------


## Messer44

Hum il y a un truc sur la page concours où on peut rentrer notre phrase. En revanche une fois qu'on valide ca ne nous demande pas notre nom/adresse et toossa comme convenu.

Le règlement parle d'un formulaire, et les pages du jeu sur Mat.net et CPC parlent d'une adresse mail.  ::huh::

----------


## Mister LapinOo

J'ai aussi validé, mais rien non plus chez moi a part un rafraichissement de la page.

----------


## armifor

De même, pas la bonne phrase? Erreur dans la ponctuation ? ou retard suite a un wipe sur WoW  ?

----------


## Zouuu

pareil, je sais pas si ca a fonctionné...

----------


## edge

Il vont peut être d'abord faire le tirage aux sort, puis demander les coordonnées aux gagnants puisque il faut être connecté pour envoyer la phrase.

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Ouais mais un p'tit message de validation serait le bienvenu car là on ne sais pas si ca a été pris en compte.

----------


## Darkfire8

Mouais ça ne confirme même pas si la phrase à été bien enregistrée, et si on à les yeux qui clignent au même moment impossible de savoir si la page à bien été rafraichie  ::(:

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Je me pose une question : Il faut donner toute la phrase ou la phrase suivante ?
Selon le reglement toute la phrase et selon la phrase ben la suivante...
Ca et les courgettes, c'est pas clair :D

----------


## Wabon?

hum....étrange en effet qu'il n'y ai que le néant en réponse au formulaire...

----------


## PsYcKoZ

Bon, et bien voilà, pareil pour moi, j'ai recopié mot à mot chaque indice, sans modifier la ponctuation ni tenir compte des indications fournies par la phrase construite à l'aide de ces indices.

J'espère que c'était la bonne marche à suivre!

Il ne me reste plus qu'à souhaiter bonne chance à tout le monde et à croiser les doigts... J'ai même rangé mon bureau pour faire de la place à la tour Couly-Staïle!  :;):

----------


## D-Reaper

je trouve pas ca super serieux le coup du réglement qui change d'une page sur l'autre...

et que la phrase demandé soit aussi ... flou...

----------


## Zouuu

Moi j'ai rajouté la ponctuation. C'est moche sans.  :tired:

----------


## Pipeman

Mouais, je pense qu'un truc fait par half va surtout prendre la phrase, virer la ponctuation, passer en minuscule, découper en mots, et ensuite comparer les 20 derniers (la deuxième partie de phrase) avec la réponse de référence.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour la validation avec adresse & co, je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire si vous avez lié votre abonnement à votre compte CPC.
Car j'ai un beau "PrinceGITS, ci-dessous votre réponse :" au-dessus du champs pour mettre la phrase.

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Yep, j'ai fait le test , je me suis déco - reco et la phrase est conservé. Par contre je ne suis pas abonné donc ils n'ont ni mon adresse ni quoi que ce soit a part une de mes adresses mails qu'il faut que je retrouve au cas ou :D

----------


## Darkfire8

> Pour la validation avec adresse & co, je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire si vous avez lié votre abonnement à votre compte CPC.
> Car j'ai un beau "PrinceGITS, ci-dessous votre réponse :" au-dessus du champs pour mettre la phrase.


Oui mais quel rapport avec l'abonnement, je ne suis pas abonné ça ne m'empêche pas de participer ^^
Non il faut juste être connecté avec ton compte  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mouais... Je vais attendre une confirmation de la redac sur le formulaire pour participer.

----------


## D-Reaper

tout pareil mais j'ai cliquer deux dois en pensant a un bug de firefox...

----------


## Foehrunner

Wao, c'est vrai que c'est tendu quand on clique sur "participer"... la page ne se rafraichi même pas, et ça ne donne pas envie de cliquer deux fois! 

Enfin, je fais confiance à CPC  ::):

----------


## crazycorp33

Par contre, personne n'a trouvé d'indice (donc mot dans une couleur) sur un des deux sites sans pour autant l'avoir vu sur la page du concours ?

Et puis, faut-il mettre les deux phrases ou juste une ?

Pas très bien détaillé tout ça  ::P:

----------


## Messer44

> tout pareil mais j'ai cliquer deux dois en pensant a un bug de firefox...


Idem.

----------


## Vaxun

> Par contre, personne n'a trouvé d'indice (donc mot dans une couleur) sur un des deux sites sans pour autant l'avoir vu sur la page du concours ?


Bonsoir le monde,

Moi oui. Mais je crois qu'au début il y avait plus de mots a trouver, (durée plus longue - dites moi si je me trompe)

Ou alors c'est peut etre pour troubler certaine personne ne voulant pas chercher les enigmes et juste utiliser une recherche magique permettant de trouver les 3/4 des liens concernés par le concours.

----------


## Lord_Sinclair

Ca serait bien de savoir si ça a été validé ou pas  ::cry::

----------


## SwoOpin

C'est quoi ce bin's ? J'ai cliqué deux fois il ne me l'a pas accepté aussi.

----------


## chipie

Bonjour 

je cherche le bulletin de validation je dois etre bete je ne le trouve pas 

merci de votre aide et bonne chance à tous

----------


## D-Reaper

il est sur la page du concours de CPC http://www.canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/

----------


## ArkSquall

J'ai eu le problème aussi.
Une fois logué vas sur la fiche du jeu (seulement une fois logué, sinon il y a un lien vers www.canardpc.com)

Sinon : A voté (avec la courgette en plus du reste, dans le doute...)!

----------


## Samano

Validé, pas validé, l'angoisse  ::unsure:: .
Aucun message de confirmation  ::sad:: .

----------


## SwoOpin

Merde comme un con j'ai cliqué deux fois, j'croyais que c'était ma connection qui déconnait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gwargl

Mince j'ai bêtement cliqué sur participer alors que je n'avais pas rentré entièrement la phrase  ::|: . Avec le manque de contraste entre le bouton et la saisie, j'ai cru qu'un mot avait bougé de place. J'ai soumis une deuxième fois la phrase complète mais du coup je risque le ban. Au revoir mon beau boitier, adieu forum cruel  ::cry::  !

----------


## Deloras

Moi j'ai cliqué un peu trop a droite et plutot que de cliquer dans le champ de réponse, j'ai cliqué sur participer  ::o: 

Vivement que ça s'éclaircisse un peu parce que la phrase mystère est moins mystère que le fonctionnement de ce concours ::O:

----------


## SwoOpin

J'avoue. ^^

----------


## Jack133

Bon moi j'ai un très gros soucis, je ne trouve pas celui du 14 novembre :
_Il suffit de suivre l'actu d'un MMO dans l'espace pour me trouver._

Donc je propose un deal à tous ceux à qui il manque un indice (et même à ceux à qui il n'en manque pas mais là j'ai un doute  ::rolleyes:: ), on s'échange les indices  ::P: 

Bon ok je sors  ::siffle::

----------


## Messer44

Tu as encore 10jours pour le trouver  :;):

----------


## mathwern

> Bon moi j'ai un très gros soucis, je ne trouve pas celui du 14 novembre :
> _Il suffit de suivre l'actu d'un MMO dans l'espace pour me trouver._
> 
> Donc je propose un deal à tous ceux à qui il manque un indice (et même à ceux à qui il n'en manque pas mais là j'ai un doute ), on s'échange les indices 
> 
> Bon ok je sors


Y'a déjà pas mal d'indications à trouver sur ce topic en cherchant un peu

----------


## Philoup

> Validé, pas validé, l'angoisse .
> Aucun message de confirmation .


C'est vrai que ça prête à confusion. Un message comme quoi c'est validé aurait été un plus... Ou du moins une interdiction de retour sur la page si ce compte a déjà participé... Je suis dans le doute là, j'ai bien cliqué ou pas ?
Je n'ose pas re cliquer... Bande de méchants ! C'est scandaleux !

----------


## Reizz

Hum ça coince quelque part...



```

$user = $_SESSION['user_name'];
$reply = $_POST['reponse'];
$user = "Lord Casque Noir";
$concours->register($user, $reply); 


```

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je vois pas ce qui vous perturbe. Bon ok un mot n'est pas en bleu, mais il est indiqué de pas en tenir compte *sauf si on participe à ce concours*.
> Ca vous semble plus clair comme ça ?


Je m'autoquote pour bien montrer que je suis un gros con, vu que l'indice d'aujourd'hui me porte à penser qu'il ne fallait pas tenir compte dudit mot. Encore désolé pour ce message quelque peu agressifiant.

----------


## Wabon?

et bien...attendons sagement lundi qu'un membre de la rédac apporte divines précisions et sagesse infinie...
Au passage, la page jeu de CPC est toujours pas à jour, le dernier indice est toujours en suspens...Je pense qu'ils doivent tous être rue Henri Monnier, en train de pousser un landeau :haha:

----------


## Istros

C'est vraiment pas clair.

D'abord, le réglement parle que tous les indices font partis de la phrase mystère. Or la phrase complète que tout le monde a trouvé parle bien d'une autre phrase (dsl si j'en dit un peu trop, mais là je m'embrouille avec ces histoires de participation).

Maintenant, dans le formulaire minimaliste du site de Canard-Pc, on met quoi ? La phrase complète ou celle inclue dans celle-ci ? 

Sur Canard-pc, il est écris qu'on aura 48h pour participer. Alors que dans le réglement, il est écris jusqu'au 30 novembre.

Ah ouais, et pis aussi, j'ai trouvé aucune ponctuation dans les mots en bleus. Aucune, donc ma phrase ne contient que les mots, aucun point, ni :, ni rien du tout. Et je sais pas où vous avez trouvé un :.

----------


## Say hello

Après 30 jours à bouffer de la page web on sait toujours pas clairement comment fonctionne ce concours.  :tired:

----------


## Gwargl

On s'en fiche du fonctionnement tant que je gagne à la fin c'est tout ce qui importe. :Cigare:

----------


## Elkan

Arrrrrrgh j'ai vu le mot-pas-en-bleu du 18 après avoir posté ma réponse, auggghhhhghhg  ::sad:: 

J'ai remis ma réponse corrigée, on verra bien.

----------


## Vaxun

Je n'ai pas mis ce mot. ce n'est pas indiqué que si on participe il faut l'inclure.

----------


## D-Reaper

> C'est vraiment pas clair.
> 
> D'abord, le réglement parle que tous les indices font partis de la phrase mystère. Or la phrase complète que tout le monde a trouvé parle bien d'une autre phrase (dsl si j'en dit un peu trop, mais là je m'embrouille avec ces histoires de participation).


le concours ne dit pas d'utilises TOUT les indices




> . Les participants devront, à l’aide des groupes de mots trouvés grâce aux indices, reconstituer la « Phrase-mystère


la grace au indices on reconstitue la phrase mystère meme si on met que la 2ème partie on a utilisé les indices

----------


## Reizz

Ils y a de grands malades sur ce topic.
Vous cherchez trop midi à 14h.

----------


## D-Reaper

bah non c'est juste qu'il y a deux propositions

je pensais au moin que cpc allait faire une page formulaire avec une question (en tous cas plus que "yo c'est quoi ta réponse")

----------


## Messer44

Si on cherche c'est peut-être parce qu'il y a de l'ambiguïté ?

----------


## Say hello

> Ils y a de grands malades sur ce topic.
> Vous cherchez trop midi à 14h.


Ouai tu rigolera moins quand on te dira dans une news, au moment des résultats du tirage, que si t'avais absolument aucune chance de gagner, malgré le fait que t'ai tout les indices après avoir attendu un mois le moment de répondre, c'est parce que au bout de tout ça tu as (un seul de ces cas au choix):

-pas recopier strictement toute la phrase alors qu'il ne fallait pas mettre que "une certaine partie".
-recopier une certaine partie alors qu'il fallait tout même "l'autre partie juste suggestive".
-pas mis la ponctuation.
-mis une ponctuation alors qu'il ne fallait pas.
-pas compris si le "formulaire" avait pris en compte ta réponse après avoir cliqué ou si c'était ton pc ou navigateur qui merdait.

Et le règlement qui parle toujours de réponse par mail.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bah, on va attendre quelques éclaircissements, de toute façon il reste du temps.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai, encore 48h jusqu'au 30/11.
:timeparadox:

----------


## jpjmarti

> C'est faux, c'est une implication, pas une équivalence! Tout ce que cette phrase signifie, c'est qu'effectivement si l'on on ne participe pas au concours, il ne faut pas tenir compte de la courgette, mais rien ne garantit pour autant qu'il faut en tenir compte si l'on participe!
> 
> _Illustration : "S'il pleut demain, je ne sortirais pas" > Je peux très bien décider de ne pas sortir demain, et ce, même s'il fait beau! La seule affirmation ici est que le fait qu'il pleuve IMPLIQUE que je ne sortirais pas._ 
> 
> De toutes façons, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient allés aussi loin dans la signification de cette phrase à l'écriture : cette dernière est juste là pour justifier de la présence de l'indice dans l'article.
> 
> Enfin, si l'on tient compte de la courgette, la phrase mystère ne veut plus rien dire...
> 
> Pour ma part, je me contenterais de recopier mot pour mot et ponctuation pour ponctuation les indices trouvés.


Mes cours de logique sont loin. Tu as tout a fait raison, je vais de ce pas me la coincer entre deux barbelés.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je m'autoquote pour bien montrer que je suis un gros con, vu que l'indice d'aujourd'hui me porte à penser qu'il ne fallait pas tenir compte dudit mot. Encore désolé pour ce message quelque peu agressifiant.


L'indice d'aujourd'hui ne prouve rien. On peut très bien imaginer un légume en forme de fruit, ce n'est pas un problème... sauf que si le problème reste entier ou presque quant à la courgette. J'en resterai pour ma part aux mots en couleur.

----------


## Reizz

> Ouai tu rigolera moins quand on te dira dans une news, au moment des résultats du tirage, que si t'avais absolument aucune chance de gagner, malgré le fait que t'ai tout les indices après avoir attendu un mois le moment de répondre, c'est parce que au bout de tout ça tu as (un seul de ces cas au choix):
> 
> -pas recopier strictement toute la phrase alors qu'il ne fallait pas mettre que "une certaine partie".
> -recopier une certaine partie alors qu'il fallait tout même "l'autre partie juste suggestive".
> -pas mis la ponctuation.
> -mis une ponctuation alors qu'il ne fallait pas.
> -pas compris si le "formulaire" avait pris en compte ta réponse après avoir cliqué ou si c'était ton pc ou navigateur qui merdait.
> 
> Et le règlement qui parle toujours de réponse par mail.


Ok pour la forme (formulaire étrange ou mail).

Après je vois mal Boulon te sauter à la gorge si tu mets : à l'endroit idoine.

Puis comme c'est Casque qui gagne on peut aussi profiter du formulaire pour envoyer un tweet à la redac.

----------


## Ithilsul

> L'indice d'aujourd'hui ne prouve rien.


En fait c'est cette phrase toute con** qui me fout le doute... Soit je suis complètement à la ramasse, soit il y a une perversité que je n'ose pas imaginer, mais je n'ai toujours pas d'indice pour le 20 novembre... Et j'en reste à cette histoire de courgette en suspens...  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En fait c'est cette phrase toute con** qui me fout le doute... Soit je suis complètement à la ramasse, soit il y a une perversité que je n'ose pas imaginer, mais je n'ai toujours pas d'indice pour le 20 novembre... Et j'en reste à cette histoire de courgette en suspens...


Faut aller sur le site de materiel.net pour avoir l'indice du jour (ils ont pas du se réveiller aujourd'hui à la rédac)

Sinon, effectivement, ça merdouille un poil, déjà j'avais pas vu le "formulaire" à case unique au premier coup d'oeil. Et j'ai cliqué plusieurs fois sur participer comme ça faisait rien...

J'ai rajouté la ponctuation, j'espère que ça jouera pas.

----------


## MeL

Pareil j'ai rentré la réponse, appuyé sur "participer" et rien ne se passe.

----------


## Darkfire8

> le concours ne dit pas d'utilises TOUT les indices
> 
> 
> la grace au indices on reconstitue la phrase mystère meme si on met que la 2ème partie on a utilisé les indices


Enfin la logique voudrait de recopier toute la phrase trouvée... A quoi bon chercher des mots dans des centaines de pages web si c'est pour ne mettre que la moitié dans la réponse? La logique m'échappe !

Si la phrase avait été "Ne remplissez pas le formulaire", j'aurais recopié cette phrase dans le formulaire moi !

----------


## scriba

Hmmmmmm, en fait au lieu de rechercher les indices on aurait mieux fait de chercher à comprendre le règlement.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkvador67

Moi aussi j'ai cliqué deux fois la première fois ca ne s'était pas raffraichi la seconde oui j'espère que je n'ai pas cliqué une fois de trop.

----------


## Say hello

À ce rythme y'aura moins de gagnants que de lots.  :^_^:

----------


## Deloras

A mon avis ils laissent ça comme ça pour qu'on puisse éditer notre réponse, cliquer sur participer ne renvoie pas de réponse, mais édite celle qu'on avait fait avant. Ensuite ils traiteront en même temps toutes les réponses enregistrées, et comme il n'y a qu'un seul champs remplissable par personne, il n'y aura qu'une seule réponse par personne. Donc je pense qu'on peut cliquer sur participer autant de fois qu'on le juge nécessaire pour envoyer la réponse qu'on veut, sachant que ça ne comptera qu'une seule participation, qui sera la réponse rentrée à l'écoulement des 48 heures. Puis les réponses jugées correctes (et c'est la qu'est l'ambiguïté, sachant qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'est une bonne réponse) pourront remplir le dit formulaire pour participer au tirage au sort.

Après la petite note en dessous du champs concerne les gens qui ont plusieurs compte utilisateurs sur canardpc, ceux-ci ne pourront pas poster une participation par compte sous peine de bannissement *des* comptes incriminés (c'est bien écris "des comptes").

Voila ma théorie sur le sujet :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

chtrouve pas le dernier  :Emo: 

EDIT: ha ha si en fait  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs je viens de valider ma réponse, et la page s'est rafraichi, donc bon je sais pas comment vous avez fait c'était méga simple!
En plus j'ai mis la ponctuation qui m'a plu, mais j'imagine que si c'est bien fait y'a un parsing de la phrase pour enlever espace et ponctuation, et si on est pas trop mauvais en copié collé ça passe!

En tout cas j'ai hate de gagner.

----------


## Say hello

> chtrouve pas le dernier 
> 
> EDIT: ha ha si en fait 
> 
> D'ailleurs je viens de valider ma réponse, et la page s'est rafraichi, donc bon je sais pas comment vous avez fait c'était méga simple!
> En plus j'ai mis la ponctuation qui m'a plu, mais j'imagine que si c'est bien fait y'a un parsing de la phrase pour enlever espace et ponctuation, et si on est pas trop mauvais en copié collé ça passe!
> 
> En tout cas j'ai hate de gagner.


Et quand tu relis la phrase que te donne *tout* les mots obtenus par les indices, et que tu lis le "but du jeu" y'a pas un truc qui te choque comme tout le monde sur le sens?

Genre l'impression d'avoir un segment inutile/de trop?

----------


## Nadoue

> Et quand tu relis la phrase que te donne *tout* les mots obtenus par les indices, et que tu lis le "but du jeu" y'a pas un truc qui te choque comme tout le monde sur le sens?
> 
> Genre l'impression d'avoir un segment inutile/de trop?


Ptain vous me faites douter désormais  ::sad:: 

Vous croyez que la Rédac' est aussi fourbe ?  :tired: 

C'est quand la date butoire pour donner sa réponse ?

----------


## Say hello

Bah c'est là le 2e trucs qu'on comprend pas non plus:

Sur la page des indices même:




> Vous aurez alors 48 heures pour répondre et les gagnants seront tirés au sort parmi les bonnes réponses


ici 2 jours à partir du dernier indice (qui n'apparait que sur la page de materiel.net) donc dimanche 23h59 au plus tard je suppose.

Et dans le réglement:



> Chaque réponse sera communiquée via un formulaire mis à disposition du 20 novembre au 30 novembre inclus sur le site internet de CANARD PC dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides.


Là 10 jours..

Et un truc que je viens seulement de voir à propos du formulaire:




> Chaque réponse sera communiquée via un formulaire mis à disposition du 20 novembre au 30 novembre inclus sur le site internet de CANARD PC dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides.


Y'a un seul champ de formulaire, à supposer que ça soit lier au compte forum, on a quand même 3 versions différentes.  ::|: 


Si on apprend lundi que c'était bien 48h ça sera mort, sauf que rien que la réponse en elle même on comprend pas.

Y'a des prix pour jusqu'à 30 personnes, mais je sais pas si on va dépasser le 10e au bonheur la chance.  ::P:

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Ah ouais j'vais pas pensé à tout ça moi.....

Mais je pense pas qu'ils soient si vaches.... Quand même, à part la date d'envoi limite (autant poster dans les 48h pour être sûr), je pense qu'il faut pas s'embêter et recopier la phrase telle qu'elle...


Parce que je pense pas que la ponctutation change quelque chose... Et je ne pense pas qu'on a cherché tous ces indices pour n'en trouver que la moitié...



Spoiler Alert! 


Vous aurez remarqué tous les "je pense"  ::P: 




Pour la courgette par contre je suis sûr (à 98%, il y a toujours une part de doute) que faut pas la mettre... C'est que les mots colorés !!! Sinon en plus lasuite voudrait encore plus rien dire... Déjà qu'à la fin ça devient un peu bizarre...





> Genre l'impression d'avoir un segment inutile/de trop?


Perso, je pense pas qu'il y ait de segment _en trop_ mais juste une partie _bizarre_...
Il y a qu'un indice qui fait bizarre, je trouve, mis avec les autres.... Mais sinon la phrase est cohérente, même si c'est un peu trash sur la fin...

----------


## olih

> Bah c'est là le 2e trucs qu'on comprend pas non plus:
> 
> Sur la page des indices même:
> 
> 
> ici 2 jours à partir du dernier indice (qui n'apparait que sur la page de materiel.net) donc dimanche 23h59 au plus tard je suppose.
> 
> Et dans le réglement:
> 
> ...


Le coup de l'adresse/nom/prénom/etc aussi me fait douter, je n'ai qu'un email associé au compte et rien d'autre.
Alors, que faire  ::huh:: .

----------


## GrAmS

Donc au final, on répond quoi ? 
L'ensemble des mots trouvés, ou bien la 2e partie ?

En tout cas, je pense que pour ceux qui seront tirés au sort, ils enverront un mail où ils demanderont les coordonnées.

----------


## Touitoui

Pour les dates, je ne peux pas aider, mais pour savoir si oui ou non on a participé, je pense que le simple fait d'avoir appuyé (même si ça n'affiche rien de spécial) est suffisant.
En me connectant depuis un pc autre que celui avec lequel j'ai enregistré ma phrase, j'ai pu la retrouvée inscrite dans le cadre de saisie.
Par contre, j'étais habitué à voir l'indice apparaître plus tard sur canardpc.com que materiel.net, mais le fait d'avoir un lien si le mot était sur l'autre site aidait, et donc compensait. Mais le dernier indice n'y est toujours pas.

----------


## Say hello

> Donc au final, on répond quoi ? 
> L'ensemble des mots trouvés, ou bien la 2e partie ?


Bah si on pouvait au moins savoir si ça se contente de voir si dans ce qu'on met y'a le bon segment et si ça ignore le "trop" qu'on trouve...

----------


## Djinn42

> Bah si on pouvait au moins savoir si ça se contente de voir si dans ce qu'on met y'a le bon segment et si ça ignore le "trop" qu'on trouve...


Dans ce cas, je commence à taper l'intégralité du dictionnaire français.

----------


## Say hello

Bon pour faire plus clair:

Si on tape la phrase trouvée, segment suspect inclus, est ce que le script vérifiera la chaine de caractère, en plus de l'ordre?

Et en prenant ce que je viens de dire comme exemple, si la réponse est :

"est ce que le script vérifiera la chaine de caractère, en plus de l'ordre?"

Et que ce que tu as trouvé (et mis en réponse) est:
"Si on tape la phrase trouvée, segment suspect inclus, est ce que le script vérifiera la chaine de caractère, en plus de l'ordre?"

Alors le script vérifiera bien que ça inclus strictement, ordre compris: "est ce que le script vérifiera la chaine de caractère, en plus de l'ordre?"
Après que fait il de la ponctuation, plus de détail n'aurait pas été un luxe.

Alors c'est sûr que là, tu peux taper tout les mots contenus dans materiel.net et cpc et dans tout les ordres t'aura la réponse, on s'assure pas que le système soit infaillible, mais que la faille soit inexploitable en temps pour un humain.



Enfin c'est l'huissier qui va s'arracher les cheveux sur le déroulement par rapport au réglement.

----------


## Djinn42

Ca me paraît pourtant clair.
Le segment douteux dont tout le monde parle ne fait pas partie de la réponse. Seule la moitié ensuite est la phrase attendue.

Pis bon, si on doit se creuser les méninges pour savoir quoi répondre, le gagnant aura encore plus de mérite.

Pour une fois qu'un concours est pas idiot. C'est toujours mieux que de nous faire croire qu'on est un vrai profiler de la télé parce qu'on a reconnu le goitre de Balladure sur une photo tronquée et de nous inciter à envoyer notre réponse par SMS vite vite avant de se faire doubler.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ca me paraît pourtant clair.
> Le segment douteux dont tout le monde parle ne fait pas partie de la réponse. Seule la moitié ensuite est la phrase attendue.



Pas d'accord !
Pour moi si tu met que la moitié de la phrase bin ta fait que la moitié du concours et tu es out ! 
Pas grave ça augmente les chances des autres  :B):

----------


## Say hello

> Ca me paraît pourtant clair.
> Le segment douteux dont tout le monde parle ne fait pas partie de la réponse. Seule la moitié ensuite est la phrase attendue.
> 
> Pis bon, si on doit se creuser les méninges pour savoir quoi répondre, le gagnant aura encore plus de mérite.
> 
> Pour une fois qu'un concours est pas idiot. C'est toujours mieux que de nous faire croire qu'on est un vrai profiler de la télé parce qu'on a reconnu le goitre de Balladure sur une photo tronquée et de nous inciter à envoyer notre réponse par SMS vite vite avant de se faire doubler.


Ouai bon de toute façon demain au plus tard je tenterais une réponse sans savoir si c'est 48h ou jusqu'au 30.

Après c'est bien les concours au mérite, je suis d'accord, on sent ça plus juste d'avoir gagné/perdu. (comme celui des gateaux, ou celui des fausses phobies)

Mais bon là ça faisait quand même la jolie pub mat.net, et ça empêche pas de devoir, en plus, déterminer quelle version du règlement de participation est la vraie.

----------


## trex

Et je viens de trouver comment augmenter mes chance de gagner en virant 30% des participants  :;): 



> ARTICLE 3 : Inscription et participation
> 
> Il s’agit d’un jeu gratuit et sans obligation d’achat, ouvert à toute personne physique étant dans *sa quinzième année et âgée de plus de 15 ans*, résidant en France

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ca me paraît pourtant clair.
> Le segment douteux dont tout le monde parle ne fait pas partie de la réponse. Seule la moitié ensuite est la phrase attendue.
> 
> Pis bon, si on doit se creuser les méninges pour savoir quoi répondre, le gagnant aura encore plus de mérite.
> 
> Pour une fois qu'un concours est pas idiot. C'est toujours mieux que de nous faire croire qu'on est un vrai profiler de la télé parce qu'on a reconnu le goitre de Balladure sur une photo tronquée et de nous inciter à envoyer notre réponse par SMS vite vite avant de se faire doubler.


Un concours peut-être difficile mais il faut que son règlement soit dénué d'ambiguité ce qui n'est vraiment pas le cas ici.

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Corpse

Le problème, c'est que si il n'y a pas plus d'explications dans les prochaines heures, on se verra être obliger de participer.

Et alors, qu'est-ce qu'on mettra ? 

Ce que je pense, c'est que la totalité des participants au concours on envoyé la phrase complète, les deux parties inclues, avec ou sans ponctuation. 
Donc on suit le mouvement ou on essaye de mettre la phrase comme on le sent, en espérant avoir raison ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il y en a pas un qui a pensé à MP un membre de la rédac, au hasard Zoulou ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mister Kp

Mais peut-être que justement, donner la réponse correct au concours fait partie du concours.

Vu la difficulté de celui-ci, cela permettra d'épurer un peu les candidats. C'est malheureux si on se plante mais c'est plus bête qu'un tirage au sort massif.

Perso, j'ai déjà envoyé ma participation et.... advienne que pourra  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

> Il y en a pas un qui a pensé à MP un membre de la rédac, au hasard Zoulou ?


Peut être qu'on veut éviter de déborder partout.  :tired: 




> Vu *l'aléatoire* de celui-ci, cela permettra d'épurer un peu les candidats.


Fixed.
Lis bien le règlement et le règlement de participation.
Oui les différentes version.


Voila maintenant tu va douter.  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

P'tain à cause de vous, je suis dans le doute. J'ose pas entrer la réponse de peur de faire une connerie.

J'vois le CanHard II s'éloigner à toute allure. ::cry::

----------


## EzekielSOA

J'ai mis "*? Courgette,* " et j'ai cliqué 20 fois sur Participer !

Ça devrait passer...  ::unsure::

----------


## overdrives

Pareil, je réponds pas, j'attends.
C'est quand même con, un mois à suivre le concours pour au final se pas savoir quoi valider.
Puis ne pas savoir si on a jusqu'à ce soir ou jusqu'au 30 pour répondre ...

----------


## Corpse

J'ai tout de même participer en ne mettant que la seconde partie de la phrase.
On verra bien ...

----------


## Gros Coincoin

Faut savoir lire entre les lignes, pour gagner il faut peindre la réponse sur une courgette et l'envoyer par la poste (ne pas oublier d'affranchir au tarif en vigueur, le règlement prévoit le remboursement du timbre)  ::P:

----------


## Basique

Bon j'ai mis que la deuxième partie de la phrase et j'ai validé. Au pire on peut facilement éditer. Je trouve quand même plus logique de mettre que ça. 

Mais bon ça serait bien une réponse officielle...

----------


## Kro

Pour moi, l'article 4 du règlement est clair et c'est celui-ci que je prends en considération tant pour la phrase à donner que pour la date limite pour fournir la réponse.

Si c'est faux, je leur colle un procès au cul ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Décortiquons l'article 4.
Je cite:



> DOMISYS et CANARD PC déterminent ensemble une phrase, ci-après dénommée « Phrase-mystère » qui sera découpée en plusieurs groupes de mots. Ces groupes de mots sont ensuite cachés sur les sites internet respectifs des organisateurs [...] Les participants devront, à l’aide des groupes de mots trouvés grâce aux indices, reconstituer la « Phrase-mystère ».


Donc la premiere partie de la phrase indique bien que la phrase mystere est constitué des groupes de mots donnés par les indice. Elle correspond à la phrase au complet.
La deuxieme partie indique que c'est bien la phrase mystere qu'il faut trouver.
A mon avis c'est donc toute la phrase qu'il faut rentrer.

----------


## tr4cid

bon ben moi j'ai cliqué par erreur sur participer en remplissant le champ, et je n'avais pas rentré tout les mots...donc j'ai re-rentré dérriere... je la sent mal...

----------


## Wabon?

je pense que demain, nous serons fixés. Car là, c'est total flou ::P:  J'adore

----------


## D-Reaper

> Décortiquons l'article 4.
> Je cite:
> 
> 
> Donc la premiere partie de la phrase indique bien que la phrase mystere est constitué des groupes de mots donnés par les indice. Elle correspond à la phrase au complet.
> La deuxieme partie indique que c'est bien la phrase mystere qu'il faut trouver.
> A mon avis c'est donc toute la phrase qu'il faut rentrer.



ca peu aussi indiquer qu'on se sert des groupes de mot de la première partie pour reconstiuer la phrase mystère

il y a écrit qu'il faut retrouvé la phrase mystère a l'aide des groupe de mots, donc en mettant que la 2ème partie et pas toute la phrase tu utilise l'aide des groupes de mots

----------


## GrAmS

Bon allez, moi j'ai juste donné la 2e partie de la phrase. La 1re partie indiquant ce qu'il faut donner comme réponse.

Et puis si c'est pas ça, tant pis  ::cry::

----------


## spawn_92

Si c'est pas ça on se consolera en portant plainte contre canard pc ^^.

----------


## Say hello

Sauf qu'en lisant:




> à l’aide des groupes de mots trouvés grâce aux indices


ça implique que c'est pas nécessairement la phrase complète mais que la phrase complète 'permet de trouver la réponse'.
Ouai c'est moche c'est encore plus flou.

----------


## Anonyme210226

De toute façon, on a toujours la solution d'aller kidnapper Couly pour nous customiser nos boîtiers. On aura pas le matos, mais au moins on aura la classe.

----------


## EzekielSOA

... fallait pas répondre à la question de la 2ème partie du groupe de mots ???  :tired: 

Ah !?! Tant pis...  ::'(:

----------


## Djinn42

> Sauf qu'en lisant:
> 
> 
> 
> ça implique que c'est pas nécessairement la phrase complète mais que la phrase complète 'permet de trouver la réponse'.


C'est bien comme ça que je le vois. Et ça me semble plutôt clair. Vu le règlement en tout cas.

----------


## fenrhir

Hop participation envoyée.

Par contre, oué, l'absence de message de confirmation, c'est pas glop, j'ai recliqué en flippant, et c'est en venant ici que je vois que c'est pareil pouir beaucoup.

J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de script auto qui vire toutes les doubles participations (ou alors qu'il ignore les doubles envois identiques)  ::P: 

Bonne chance à tous !

----------


## GrAmS

Oui, il y a juste une actualisation de la page qui prend environ une demi-seconde.

Mais rien ne dit : "Merci d'avoir participé" ou encore "Votre réponse a bien été prise en compte".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm bon je crois avoir trouvé le dernier indice.
Il était bien planqué le salaud (comparativement aux autres).

----------


## jayce0611

Sur la page principale, c'est ecrit :
_Régle du Jeu
Pendant 30 jours, nous vous fournirons des indices qui vous permettront d’identifier des mots de couleur contenus dans le descriptif des fiches produits, des rubriques, des news et encore des dossiers consultables sur les sites de Materiel.net et de Canard PC. Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer par la suite à l’adresse mail que nous vous indiquerons le dernier jour du concours._

Me concernant, c'est clair : c'est toute la phrase.
Sauf que pour l'instant, y'a pas d'adresse mail  ::(:

----------


## NinjaTune

Ah donc en fait le formulaire c'est juste pour faire "les perles du concours CPC" à nos dépends ?  ::P:

----------


## bigoud1

Je sens que nous allons devoir faire appel aux lumières du serenissime GrandMaitre B...
D'autant qu'au vu du règlement qui fais part de la date du 30 novembre, je me suis dis : "bé c'est bon je peux laisser passer le week end pour répondre..." :-/

----------


## Say hello

Bon on a le temps de toute façon, reste déjà 2-3 concours à faire les résultats.  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Sur la page principale, c'est ecrit :
> _Régle du Jeu
> Pendant 30 jours, nous vous fournirons des indices qui vous permettront d’identifier des mots de couleur contenus dans le descriptif des fiches produits, des rubriques, des news et encore des dossiers consultables sur les sites de Materiel.net et de Canard PC. Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer par la suite à l’adresse mail que nous vous indiquerons le dernier jour du concours._
> 
> Me concernant, c'est clair : c'est toute la phrase.
> Sauf que pour l'instant, y'a pas d'adresse mail


haha je vais gagner  ::lol:: 

 ::ninja::  Je trouves le silence de la rédac' bien suspect quand même, peut-être qu'ils préparent une pirouette pour retomber sur leurs pieds et nous sur le cul?

----------


## bigoud1

:Gerbe: 


> haha je vais gagner 
> 
>  Je trouves le silence de la rédac' bien suspect quand même, peut-être qu'ils préparent une pirouette pour retomber sur leurs pieds et nous sur le cul?


Ouaip ou alors ils attendent de décuver du week end

---------- Post ajouté à 12h04 ----------




> haha je vais gagner 
> 
>  Je trouves le silence de la rédac' bien suspect quand même, peut-être qu'ils préparent une pirouette pour retomber sur leurs pieds et nous sur le cul?





> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/91735dd...8ffff3bb2b.jpg


 
Dark Fread... J'adore !  ::wub::

----------


## captain_torche

Personnellement, je me fie à la phrase du règlement (qui doit être le seul à avoir une quelconque valeur légale, vu que c'est lui qui a été déposé chez un huissier), qui dit clairement que :



> DOMISYS et CANARD PC déterminent ensemble une phrase, ci-après dénommée « *Phrase-mystère* » qui sera découpée en plusieurs *groupes de mots*. Ces groupes de mots sont ensuite cachés sur les sites internet respectifs des organisateurs ( http://www.materiel.net et http://www.canardpc.com). Tous les deux jours durant la période de participation, du 19 octobre au 20 novembre 2009, un indice permettant aux internautes de trouver le groupe de mots sera communiqué sur les sites internet respectifs des organisateurs. Les participants devront, à l’aide des groupes de mots trouvés grâce aux indices, reconstituer la « Phrase-mystère ».


Si je comprends bien, les indices permettent de trouver un _groupe de mots_ : la phrase complète.
Mais ce qu'il faut rentrer est la _Phrase Mystère_ (la version "light"), qui est déduite d'après les _groupes de mots_.
Selon moi, c'est cette dernière qu'il faut renseigner.

----------


## mathwern

Moi jcapte pas le problème.

Si tu mets toute la phrase en résultat t'as forcément la 2e partie.

Ok la phrase sera probablement passée dans un parser, mais si ce dernier a pris plus de 30 secondes à être conçu il cherchera pas à la lettre près.

----------


## captain_torche

Je ne sais pas si légalement on puisse se permettre de départager les bonnes réponses avec un logiciel.

----------


## seriousseb

> Personnellement, je me fie à la phrase du règlement (qui doit être le seul à avoir une quelconque valeur légale, vu que c'est lui qui a été déposé chez un huissier), qui dit clairement que :
> 
> 
> Si je comprends bien, les indices permettent de trouver un _groupe de mots_ : la phrase complète.
> Mais ce qu'il faut rentrer est la _Phrase Mystère_ (la version "light"), qui est déduite d'après les _groupes de mots_.
> Selon moi, c'est cette dernière qu'il faut renseigner.


Salut,

Pour moi les indices (énigmes sur la page du concours) permettent de trouver un groupe de mots (un ou plusieurs mots écrits en couleur) et la réunion de ceux-ci crée la phrase mystère à mettre en entier. Maintenant pas besoin de chercher midi à 14h, le concours ne commence pas le 4 nov mais le 19 oct et il faut avoir trouvé TOUS les indices pour avoir la phrase... Donc phrase entière. Bonne chance à tous (mais un peu plus pour moi quand même...)

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouaip ou alors ils attendent de décuver du week end


Bouclage peut-être ?

----------


## unetomate

::huh::  J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le site de Materiel.net et pas moyen de retrouver la config CanHard II !!!  :tired:

----------


## unetomate

même le lien me renvoi à la page d'accueil .

----------


## Lerenwe

Ah nan, alors voilà! Voila, il suffit d'un innocent clic sur "participer", et voila que la moitié de ma phrase à disparue!
En gros quand je vais sur http://www.canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/ , il n'y a que la première partie de la réponse que j'ai donnée qui s'affiche! Ce concours est un scandale! Un scandale, vous dis-je!  ::(:

----------


## thepilot64

moi j'ai pas la phrase de toute façon  ::(: 


 ::'(:

----------


## GrAmS

Et dans quelques jours :
"Merci d'avoir augmenté le nombre de visites sur les sites respectifs de Materiel.net et de CanardPC. Grâce à vous nous sommes maintenant les sites les plus visités par les mouto... par les geeks !
Nous réitèrerons de pseudo concours prochainement, venez nombreux !"

 ::siffle:: 

*EDIT :* tiens, je viens de recevoir un mail... hmm que dit-il ? "Votre participation au concours vient d'être annulée. Raison : vous avez découvert le pot aux roses."  ::P:

----------


## Sinequanone

Bué... Après m'être cassé le cul pendant 1 mois à chercher ces foutus indices et avoir tout collecté méthodiquement, j'avoue être assez perplexe devant le flou artistique entourant le règlement et l'absence de réaction de l'équipe.  ::(: 

Un petit peu dérouté de voir que nous sommes le 23, que l'indice du 20 n'est toujours pas en ligne sur le site du canard, que ça part en cacahuète/courgette et qu'aucun rédac chef ne vole à notre secours  ::O: 

Bref, ce scandale est un concours ! Ou l'inverse ! Bref !

----------


## Zouuu

> Ah nan, alors voilà! Voila, il suffit d'un innocent clic sur "participer", et voila que la moitié de ma phrase à disparue!
> En gros quand je vais sur http://www.canardpc.com/jeu_cpc/ , il n'y a que la première partie de la réponse que j'ai donnée qui s'affiche! Ce concours est un scandale! Un scandale, vous dis-je!


Parce que t'as mis des quote genre "    non ? J'ai dégagé ceux que j'avais mis et la phrase en entier reste.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Marrant de voir à quel point tout le monde s'imagine déjà avec la config entre les pattes. Personne ne nous oblige à jouer et rien ne garantit que l'on va remporter quelque chose.

Prenez-le donc avec fatalisme et arrêtez de tergiverser des plombes pour savoir quel morceau de phrase envoyer.

Perso, je me suis fait chier à trouver tous les mots, donc je vais balancer TOUTE la phrase. ::P: 

Si c'est ça, tant mieux, si c'est pas ça, tant pis et si c'est ça mais que je ne suis pas tiré au sort, bah je suis un gros chat noir.

En tout cas, j'en connais qui, en nous voyant nous scandaliser devant leur silence, doivent bien ricanner. ::rolleyes:: 

edit:



> Parce que t'as mis des quote genre "    non ? J'ai dégagé ceux que j'avais mis et la phrase en entier reste.


C'est bon à savoir çà !

----------


## Lerenwe

Effectivement, au risque de brûler pour l'éternité en enfer, j'ai resoumis la phrase sans quotemarks... Ben, ça marche...

----------


## Zouuu

Prosternez-vous  :B):

----------


## alch44

> Marrant de voir à quel point tout le monde s'imagine déjà avec la config entre les pattes. Personne ne nous oblige à jouer et rien ne garantit que l'on va remporter quelque chose.
> 
> Prenez-le donc avec fatalisme et arrêtez de tergiverser des plombes pour savoir quel morceau de phrase envoyer.
> 
> Perso, je me suis fait chier à trouver tous les mots, donc je vais balancer TOUTE la phrase.
> 
> Si c'est ça, tant mieux, si c'est pas ça, tant pis et si c'est ça mais que je ne suis pas tiré au sort, bah je suis un gros chat noir.
> 
> En tout cas, j'en connais qui, en nous voyant nous scandaliser devant leur silence, doivent bien ricanner.
> ...


+1 !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon ca y est, j'ai posté ma phrase. Par contre, quand j'ai cliqué sur participer, ça a mouliné et rien d'autre. Bon je pense que ça a été envoyé.

Alea jacta est.

----------


## Nosdeuxo

N'oubliez pas qu'un indice a été posté ici, qui n'est pas présent sur le site de Canard PC, je sais pas si ça a été déja dit, mais on sait jamais... => http://www.materiel.net/minisites/jeu_cpc/

Perso, j'attends une réaction des boss pour poster, on sait jamais. Et si y'a toujours rien le 30 à 23h, je posterais la phrase entière...

----------


## jpjmarti

> +1 !


Ils ne ricanent pas, ils se regardent les uns les autres et c'est de l'anxiété qui pointe au fond de ces regards fiévreux.

----------


## Djinn42

> Ils ne ricanent pas, ils se regardent les uns les autres et c'est de l'anxiété qui pointe au fond de ces regards fiévreux.


... derrière leurs lunettes noires sur la plage de Bornéo. Ils sont partis avec la caisse, stou.

----------


## lokideath

C'est quand même clair ce qu'il faut répondre : 
"Ces mots mis dans *le bon ordre* constitueront une *phrase* qu’il faudra envoyer".
Il faut mettre les mots dans l'ordre et envoyer toute la phrase. CQFD.

Bon ok je vois pas ce qu'il y faut mettre dans l'ordre vu la phrase, mais la consigne est clair  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

> Marrant de voir à quel point tout le monde s'imagine déjà avec la config entre les pattes. Personne ne nous oblige à jouer et rien ne garantit que l'on va remporter quelque chose.
> 
> Prenez-le donc avec fatalisme et arrêtez de tergiverser des plombes pour savoir quel morceau de phrase envoyer.
> 
> Perso, je me suis fait chier à trouver tous les mots, donc je vais balancer TOUTE la phrase.
> 
> Si c'est ça, tant mieux, si c'est pas ça, tant pis et si c'est ça mais que je ne suis pas tiré au sort, bah je suis un gros chat noir.
> 
> En tout cas, j'en connais qui, en nous voyant nous scandaliser devant leur silence, doivent bien ricanner.
> ...


Clair, de toute façon c'est moi qui vait gagner, arrêtez de vous prendre la tête.  :Cigare:

----------


## GrAmS

> C'est quand même clair ce qu'il faut répondre :
> "Ces mots mis dans le bon ordre constitueront une phrase qu’il faudra envoyer".
> Il faut mettre les mots dans l'ordre et envoyer toute la phrase. CQFD.
> 
> Bon ok je vois pas ce qu'il y faut mettre dans l'ordre vu la phrase, mais la consigne est clair


Et la première partie de la phrase nous dit clairement qu'il faut donner la deuxième partie.

 ::|:

----------


## EzekielSOA

m'est avis qu'il doit quand même y avoir un p'tit souci...

Pas de précision quant à la bonne phrase à proposer (toute ou partie ?) et absence de "_formulaire [...] dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides_".

Y'a une couille ! Ça va être annulé et on va tout bien recommencer proprement...

Chic ! Il va falloir re-parcourir des dizaines de pages pour trouver de nouveaux morceaux de phrase. :tired: 

Encore un coup des Russes, ça !

----------


## kronos85

C'est clair que c'est pas clair c't'affaire...

----------


## flochy

Je ne vois pas où c'est clair qu'il ne faut mettre qu'une partie de la phrase. Le concours portait sur les mots mystères qui forment une phrase et il faut mettre cette phrase !
Si les mots à trouver avaient formé la phrase "ne recopiez surtout pas cette phrase, sinon vous sentirez le vomi toute votre vie", ben il aurait fallu prendre le risque de sentir le vomi. Oui, tout ça pour un boîtier dédicacé.

----------


## D-Reaper

ya quand meme un processeur et tout dans le boitier hein,
il n'y a pas écrit que les mot vont formé la phrase,il y a ecrit qu'il faut utilisé les mots pour formé la phrase

----------


## BlackVortex

Moi qui trainait depuis un moment sur ce site, je me suis dit que ce concours serait l'occasion de m'inscrire depuis le temps... Malheureusement, c'est dépriment de voir que la mise en place de ce dernier semble avoir été bâclé.  :nawak: 

Pour ce qui est de la _phrase_ en elle-même, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à tergiverser, il faut mettre l'ensemble des mots qui compose les 2 phrases. Sinon quel intérêt de nous faire chercher les mots de la 1ère partie ? Si ce n'est de nous faire galérer. (mais venant de CPC serait-ce étonnant ?  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## jpjmarti

> Moi qui trainait depuis un moment sur ce site, je me suis dit que ce concours serait l'occasion de m'inscrire depuis le temps... Malheureusement, c'est dépriment de voir que la mise en place de ce dernier semble avoir été bâclé. 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la _phrase_ en elle-même, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à tergiverser, il faut mettre l'ensemble des mots qui compose les 2 phrases. Sinon quel intérêt de nous faire chercher les mots de la 1ère partie ? Si ce n'est de nous faire galérer. (mais venant de CPC serait-ce étonnant ? )


Evitons de tomber dans l'aigreur si on ne peut éviter l'erreur.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Désolé pour le manque de retour ces derniers temps sur le concours, on est en plein bouclage du 203 et j'ai un peu lâché l'actu du site.
Pour l'indice du 20, y'a eu un bug, il aurait du apparaitre en même temps que le formulaire. C'est corrigé.

-On va faire le point point :
Pour la phrase à soumettre, il faut envoyer L'ENSEMBLE DES MOTS que vous avez récolté. Pas une partie ou une autre de la phrase. Vous vous prenez trop la tête, ne cherchez pas des pièges où il n'y en a pas, allez au plus simple et au plus évident.

La date de fin, contrairement à ce qu'on a mis sur la page, est bien *le 30 novembre 2009*, comme écrit dans le règlement déposé chez Mr L'huissier.

----------


## Guayas

Merci Zoulou

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et pour la page qui n'indique pas que c'est pris en compte quand on clique ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Et pour la page qui n'indique pas que c'est pris en compte quand on clique ?


J'ai pas suivi cette histoire, peux-tu me décrires le bug exact, je ferais un rapport à Half?

----------


## jayce0611

> Pour la phrase à soumettre, il faut envoyer L'ENSEMBLE DES MOTS que vous avez récolté. Pas une partie ou une autre de la phrase


J'ai bon depuis le début  ::):  
Mais fallait pas le dire. Maintenant, j'ai moins de chances de gagner  ::(:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> J'ai pas suivi cette histoire, peux-tu me décrires le bug exact, je ferais un rapport à Half?


On remplit la case du formulaire et quand on clique sur "Participer", à part un rafraichissement rapide, on n'a aucun feedback si la participation a été prise en compte.

Pour le concours slipman, on avait un affichage indiquant que notre participation a bien été prise en compte.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> On remplit la case du formulaire et quand on clique sur "Participer", à part un rafraichissement rapide, on n'a aucun feedback si la participation a été prise en compte.
> 
> Pour le concours slipman, on avait un affichage indiquant que notre participation a bien été prise en compte.


Notons quand même que si l'on retourne sur cette même page après avoir envoyé la phrase, et que l'on est loggué, on retrouve notre réponse dans le champs.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Half va mettre un Gif animé pour les mirots.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Notons quand même que si l'on retourne sur cette même page après avoir envoyé la phrase, et que l'on est loggué, on retrouve notre réponse dans le champs.


Je n'ai pas la phrase quand je retourne sur la page...

----------


## Mister Kp

Merci M'sieur Zoulou  ::): 
Z'êtes bien bon avec nous  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wabon?

Surpuissant! Merci Maître Zoulou!
Terminé la crise de nerf l'onychophagie et les insomnies causées par la perte des repères nycthémères à force de réflechissement intense.



Spoiler Alert! 


Non, cette phrase ne comporte aucun gros mot

----------


## GrAmS

Bon bah du coup, rectification de ma réponse  :;):

----------


## unetomate

L'article 4 ne me semble pas clair.

"Chaque réponse sera communiquée via un formulaire mis à disposition du 20 novembre au 30 novembre inclus sur le site internet de CANARD PC dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides. "

Il est ou le formulaire où on met ses coordonnées ?

----------


## overdrives

Y'en a pas, c'est Casque Noir qui se barre avec les lots d'façon  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Ah merci pour la réponse!

Pas de ponctuation à ajouter non plus?

----------


## Gwargl

> on est en plein bouclage du 203


 ::w00t::  S'ils bouclent plus tôt, les abonnés vont peut-être l'avoir dans les temps !
Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, gouache ou fusain pour la courgette ?

----------


## Wabon?

> L'article 4 ne me semble pas clair.
> 
> "Chaque réponse sera communiquée via un formulaire mis à disposition du 20 novembre au 30 novembre inclus sur le site internet de CANARD PC dans lequel chaque participant devra renseigner, en plus de la réponse au concours, ses nom, prénom, adresse complète, date de naissance, adresse mail et numéro de téléphone valides. "
> 
> Il est ou le formulaire où on met ses coordonnées ?


Est-ce que le fait de devoir être enregistré ne complète pas ces items à l'inscription, même partiellement? Je me souviens plus vraiment de ce que j'avais rentré comme données à mon inscription...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je n'ai pas la phrase quand je retourne sur la page...


Je me quote si je veux.  ::P: 
Donc au boulot, je n'ai aucun message et pas de phrase dans le champ.
Chez moi, je n'ai pas de phrase mais j'ai un message "Aucune réponse fournise".
Le "fournise" me fait penser que Half a bossé sur le formulaire.  ::P: 

Donc je revalide ma réponse.

EDIT : Pour la postérité  ::P: 


EDIT 2 : C'est "fournie" la bonne orthographe.  :;): 

EDIT 3 : C'est cool, on peut changer la phrase et on voit celle qu'on a validée ! Je suppose qu'on peut la changer jusqu'au 30 novembre, non ?

----------


## kronos85

> Ah merci pour la réponse!
> 
> Pas de ponctuation à ajouter non plus?


+1 !

Si l'on n'aime pas martyriser le français et que l'on a mis de la ponctuation, ça passe ou il faut mettre la phrase brute de décoffrage ?  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Le "fournise" me fait penser que Half *à bosser* sur le formulaire. 
> EDIT 2 : C'est "fournie" la bonne orthographe.


Si tu veux, mais corrige la tienne alors : c'est "a bossé" la bonne orthographe.

----------


## GrAmS

> Si tu veux, mais corrige la tienne alors : c'est "a bossé" la bonne orthographe.


Sans oublier le double combo :  :;): 




> EDIT 3 : C'est cool, *on* peu*x* changer la phrase et on voit celle qu'on a validé ! Je suppose qu'*on* peu*x* la changer jusqu'au 30 novembre, non ?


Sinon pour ma part j'ai pas mis de ponctuation ou quoi que ce soit, parce que chacun a ses préférences pour ça.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah oui, mais il faut dire que mes yeux ont commencé à saigner avant d'arriver là.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Moi j'ai posté la phrase telle que trouvée une fois composée des mots donnés par les énigmes. C'était quoi cette psychose les mecs?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Courgette ?!

----------


## Juniadkhan

::o:  Mon Dieu!!!!!!! Ahhhh tous mes plans sont bouleversés !

----------


## EzekielSOA

Arf ! J'ai changé ma réponse en mettant *l'intégralité de la phrase* relative à cette délicieuse recette de beignets de courgette...
J'ai apporté ma touche personnelle en saupoudrant quelques petites virgules et points divers, histoire d'en relever un peu la saveur.
Est-ce que ça vaut inscription automatique pour "Un dîner presque parfait" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Si tu veux, mais corrige la tienne alors : c'est "a bossé" la bonne orthographe.





> Sans oublier le double combo : 
> Sinon pour ma part j'ai pas mis de ponctuation ou quoi que ce soit, parce que chacun a ses préférences pour ça.


Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez.  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez.





> Je suppose qu'on peu*x* la changer jusqu'au 30 novembre, non ?


De ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zouuu

Perso j'ai mis la ponctuation qui me semblait adéquate, ca me donne la gerbe sinon  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> De ça.


Tous ces false quotes.  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pour la phrase à soumettre, il faut envoyer L'ENSEMBLE DES MOTS que vous avez récolté. Pas une partie ou une autre de la phrase.


Haha j'avais raison. :Cigare: 

Plus qu'à attendre les résultats.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Tous ces false quotes.


Tiens, je croyais que la mauvaise foi, c'était pour le jeu de la ville ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Phrase entrée.
Par contre ça se passe comment ? On entre les coordonnées nulle part ?

----------


## Anonyme2452

Et DTC t'as essayé ?

----------


## unetomate

C'est effectivement une question interressante Monsieur Cacao. J'espère que la rédac pourra y répondre vite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et DTC t'as essayé ?


Mon adresse est bien trop longue...

----------


## fenrell

Ils estiment peut etre qu il est plus simple de demander leur adresse aux 30 vainqueurs après le tirage au sort plutôt que de la demander avant à tous les participants et de la stocker en attendant (avec declaration à la CNIL & co) ?

----------


## redsensei

> Phrase entrée.
> Par contre ça se passe comment ? On entre les coordonnées nulle part ?


L'adresse de Casque, ils l'ont déjà.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ils estiment peut etre qu il est plus simple de demander leur adresse aux 30 vainqueurs après le tirage au sort plutôt que de la demander avant à tous les participants et de la stocker en attendant (avec declaration à la CNIL & co) ?


C'est effectivement l'explication la plus rationnelle. Ça et half qui n'ose pas mettre en ligne un formulaire avec "Antré vautre addraiçe", "Kaudh Paustalle", "Vyle".

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour l'adresse on contactera les gagnants effectivement.

----------


## Sharp'

Si vous me faites gagner le PC by Couly, je te donne ma config' entière en vente Zoulou :mecquimarchandesavictoire:  ::ninja::

----------


## unetomate

ouai enfin... Bof  ::|:

----------


## kronos85

Et au final pour la ponctuation ???

----------


## SwoOpin

Déjà je suis parmi les 25 et 30 derniers gagnants c'est sûr, m'en tamponne l'oreille avec un babouche moi du Canhard II j'veux un abonnement canardpc !

----------


## kronos85

Et la marotte, elle met le chocolat, dans l'papier d'alu !
MAIS BIENSÛR !

----------


## Ördek

Il me faut le canhard 2!  :Bave:  (Sinon je pourrais pas jouer à Mass effect 2)

----------


## unetomate

Vivement qu'on aient les résultats ...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est aujourd'hui les raysultats? En tout cas c'est la fin du concours donc ça devrait pas tarder a se savoir!!

----------


## GrAmS

Si on se réfère au règlement, le tirage a lieu le 1er (aujourd'hui donc) et le 4 décembre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais en général les résultats apparaissent dans le prochain numéro Cpc suivant un concours.
Puis là ils sont sur le numéro Hardware, le numéro de Noël (enfin je crois), pas sûr qu'ils aient le temps de se jeter sur le concours.

----------


## Bobbin

Patience à mon avis. Le concours Batman est pas encore corrigé ...

----------


## Hirilorn

Plus que 30 minutes...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De toute façon c'est Casque qui gagne.

Voilà, les blagues éculées des concours sont passées.

----------


## ArkSquall

Toujours rien en vue?

----------


## Dark Fread

De toute façon on va perdre  :B):

----------


## ArkSquall

> De toute façon on va perdre


Ouais, mais pour le principe j'aimerais bien avoir des news...
On a quand même pas passé 1 mois à farfouiller sur les sites pour au final ne pas savoir si c'est bien une courgette qu'il fallait cuisiner!  ::rolleyes:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors j'ai rien compris

----------


## bigoud1

> Ouais, mais pour le principe j'aimerais bien avoir des news...
> On a quand même pas passé 1 mois à farfouiller sur les sites pour au final ne pas savoir si c'est bien une courgette qu'il fallait cuisiner! 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ou alors j'ai rien compris


 
Qu'il ne fallait pas cuisiner... c'est plutot le fruit de Dick Rivers qu'il fallait recoiffer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ArkSquall

> Qu'il ne fallait pas cuisiner... c'est plutot le fruit de Dick Rivers qu'il fallait recoiffer


Mais chuuuut! Sinon ils ne vont pas tomber dans le piège!

----------


## bigoud1

> Mais chuuuut! Sinon ils ne vont pas tomber dans le piège!


En même temps s'il tombe dans le piège de jouer passer le 30/11...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ArkSquall

> En même temps s'il tombe dans le piège de jouer passer le 30/11...


Personne ne comprend mon plan trop machiavélique...  ::|: 
Ou alors c'est qu'il n'y en a pas et que je suis en overdose de boulot du coup je raconte n'importe quoi...  ::zzz::

----------


## Ördek

Si ça trouve, ils ont déjà envoyé les mails aux gagnants et ils nous laissent mourir d'anxiété dans l'indifférence la plus totale?  :tired: 
ou alors c'est casque qui a reçu les 30 prix?  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Si ça trouve, ils ont déjà envoyé les mails aux *boites à spams* gagnants et ils nous laissent mourir d'anxiété dans l'indifférence la plus totale? 
> ou alors c'est casque qui a reçu les 30 prix?


Fixed.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Si ça trouve, ils ont déjà envoyé les mails aux gagnants et ils nous laissent mourir d'anxiété dans l'indifférence la plus totale?


Non, t'inquiète pas, j'ai encore rien reçu.
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Si ça trouve, ils ont déjà envoyé les mails aux gagnants et ils nous laissent mourir d'anxiété dans l'indifférence la plus totale? 
> ou alors c'est casque qui a reçu les 30 prix?


Je penses pas, j'ai rien reçu.






 ::ninja:: 


Édit: salaud, a une minute... ::|:

----------


## GrAmS

Ils sont malins ils ont mis comme titre : "Enlarge your pen1s with our r0lex pills"

Du coup personne (ou presque) ne verra arriver le mail de bonne nouvelle.

----------


## arnaud2

Sans avoir les résultats, si quelqu'un pouvait juste poster la phrase qu'il fallait trouver, histoire de vérifier.  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Etant donné que le formulaire n'a pas l'air bloqué et qu'on ne sais pas comment c'est géré je ne pense pas que tu verras la réponse sur ce forum.

----------


## bigoud1

On garde son calme les coins coins et on patiente...  ::zzz::  Selon le règlement, résultat du concours entre le 1er et le 4 décembre !!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Djinn42

Je suis encore potentiellement le grand gagnant. Donc pas pressé de voir les résultats.

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Yeah!! Le troisieme prix pour moi!!!!!










Qui y a cru?

----------


## GrAmS

Ceux qui sont en train de sonner à ta porte pour te faire ta fête  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est bon j'ai gagné, désinscrivez vous du forum svp, pour faciliter certaines tâches de maintenance suite au concours qui a entrainé une forte fréquentation du site et pourri les serveurs.





(on sait jamais)

----------


## Ördek

Je viens de passer successivement de l'état d'espoir fou suscitant une joie irrépressible à celui de déprime :
ma boîte mail est vide d'habitude, et quand j'ai vu le mail, ben j'y ai cru, mais non, c'était juste cette connerie de programme d'échange Sauzay...  ::(:

----------


## ArkSquall

> Je viens de passer successivement de l'état d'espoir fou suscitant une joie irrépressible à celui de déprime :
> ma boîte mail est vide d'habitude, et quand j'ai vu le mail, ben j'y ai cru, mais non, c'était juste cette connerie de programme d'échange Sauzay...


Ca m'a fait pareil aujourd'hui.  ::|: 
Ca m'aurait changé de l'ambiance de stress ambiante au boulot  ::(:

----------


## Ördek

Ah tiens, si on va la page du concours, il y a écrit : "_Concours terminé, rendez-vous la semaine prochaine sur www.canardpc.com pour connaitre les résultats._"

----------


## Olorin

Maintenant que le concours est clos, on peut révéler la requête magique qui permettait de trouver toutes les pages concernées d'un seul coup. 
Il suffisait de taper "color: #009AE9" (et "color: rgb(0, 154, 233)" pour les 3 derniers de matos.net) sans les guillemets, c'est à dire le code de la couleur utilisée pour mettre les mots en surbrillance.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bien, on sait qu'on doit t'éliminer du concours vu que tu as triché  :tired:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Maintenant que le concours est clos, on peut révéler la requête magique qui permettait de trouver toutes les pages concernées d'un seul coup. 
> Il suffisait de taper "color: #009AE9" (et "color: rgb(0, 154, 233)" pour les 3 derniers de matos.net) sans les guillemets, c'est à dire le code de la couleur utilisée pour mettre les mots en surbrillance.


certes, mais taper dans quoi?  ::huh::

----------


## Ördek

Ben dans google! Et sinon, on peut révéler la phrase, que je sache si jme suis trompé?

*tilt*

Tiens! jvais la mettre en "spoiler" !

La phrase que j'ai trouvée est : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante quel est le pire recevoir le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane

 Sans ponctuation ni rien, je l'ai écrite comme ça.

----------


## Olorin

> Bien, on sait qu'on doit t'éliminer du concours vu que tu as triché


Même pas vrai, je m'en suis même pas servi. En plus c'est pas de la triche, c"est juse utiliser les moyens mis a disposition d'une façon détournée  ::rolleyes:: 




> certes, mais taper dans quoi?


Dans le champs de recherche des 2 sites, comme pour une recherche normale.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h41 ----------




> La phrase que j'ai trouvée est : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante quel est le pire recevoir le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane
> 
>  Sans ponctuation ni rien, je l'ai écrite comme ça.


Raté, tu as oublié les ':' qui précédait le mot 'recevoir'.
1 de moins  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante quel est le pire recevoir le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane
> 
>  Sans ponctuation ni rien, je l'ai écrite comme ça.



Ouaip, il manque les ":". Et pour être tout-à-fait strict, tu n'as pas les mots exacts à la majuscule près  :B):

----------


## GrAmS

Tiens tiens j'ai pas vu de ":" quand j'ai pris note des mots en bleu  ::huh:: 

Et y en a pas de toute façon  ::ninja::

----------


## Ördek

Vous dites ça pour me faire peur, hein? les " : " c'est pas important, hein?  :Emo:

----------


## Wabon?

> Tiens tiens j'ai pas vu de ":" quand j'ai pris note des mots en bleu 
> 
> Et y en a pas de toute façon


Ben si....
Ils sont pas après 

Spoiler Alert! 


"participer"

 mais avant 

Spoiler Alert! 


"recevoir"

.
Mais si on prend le réglement à la lettre, lui, ne parle que de mots ::P: 
Ok...je sors.

----------


## ArkSquall

Si ça chipote sur des détails du style ça va vite virer au n'importe quoi...

----------


## Djinn42

> Tiens tiens j'ai pas vu de ":" quand j'ai pris note des mots en bleu 
> 
> Et y en a pas de toute façon


  Si si y avait deux points en bleu ici.

----------


## GrAmS

Ah oui lol... moi je cherchais sur le mot précédent.

Hmm 

Spoiler Alert! 


fait chier !!!

----------


## Elkan

Oui, mais le pire dans tout ça, c'était quand même, à mon sens, de manger le chat. Surtout un chaton. Surtout en repeignant la banane.

C'est de ça dont il faut débattre.

----------


## Dark Fread

Anéfé, je trouve que c'est un scandale pour les bananes.

----------


## Messer44

> Ah tiens, si on va la page du concours, il y a écrit : "_Concours terminé, rendez-vous la semaine prochaine sur www.canardpc.com pour connaitre les résultats._"


Hum j'ai pas ca perso.
Tu vois ca où ?
Sur la page Mat.net ou CanardPC queud, je peux encore modifier ma phrase d'ailleurs..

----------


## Ithilsul

> Hum j'ai pas ca perso.
> Tu vois ca où ?
> Sur la page Mat.net ou CanardPC queud, je peux encore modifier ma phrase d'ailleurs..


Tiens c'est vrai, pourtant j'ai vérifié hier et il était bien marqué : "Concours clos..... RDV sur canardPC.com.....", avec le champ verrouillé.

C'est encore un coup de half ?  ::ninja::

----------


## boumako

> Tiens c'est vrai, pourtant j'ai vérifié hier et il était bien marqué : "Concours clos..... RDV sur canardPC.com.....", avec le champ verrouillé.
> 
> C'est encore un coup de half ?


C'est bizarre en effet, hier c'était marqué que le concours était terminé et que les résultats seraient la semaine prochaine. ::huh::

----------


## ArkSquall

> C'est bizarre en effet, hier c'était marqué que le concours était terminé et que les résultats seraient la semaine prochaine.


 ::huh::  

Ou alors c'est un mec fourbe qui à mit ça en place pour qu'on compare nos réponses et en profiter pour recopier...  :tired:

----------


## bigoud1

> La phrase que j'ai trouvée est : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante quel est le pire recevoir le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane
> 
>  Sans ponctuation ni rien, je l'ai écrite comme ça.


 
On revient sur le débat des ponctuations, il y avait au moins une qui était en bleu les ":"  ::P:

----------


## ArkSquall

> On revient sur le débat des ponctuations, il y avait au moins une qui était en bleu les ":"


De mon côté, j'avais trouvé plusieurs caractères de ponctuation bleus à divers endroits, et comme ils n'avaient rien à faire là (n'ayant aucun sens dans la phrase formée) je n'ai pas mit de ponctuation du tout.

----------


## Zouuu

perso, j'ai rajouté de la ponctuation... Parce que le recopiage bête et méchant.. Bof  ::|: 

C'est plus joli avec de la ponctuation  :Cigare:

----------


## ArkSquall

Pas faux, mais bon comme je disais plus avant, si on commence à chipoter là-dessus...

----------


## Olorin

Moi, je me suis dit qu'il y avait un risque que Boulon participe au dépouillement, donc j'ai ajouté majuscules et ponctuations qui vont bien.

----------


## bigoud1

> Moi, je me suis dit qu'il y avait un risque que Boulon participe au dépouillement, donc j'ai ajouté majuscules et ponctuations qui vont bien.


 
Pareil !  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ah, half a remis l'ancienne version de la page... Les participations ne seront pas prises en compte de toute façon puisque les participants ont été envoyé à Mr l'huissier.

----------


## arnaud2

> Ah, half a remis l'ancienne version de la page... Les participations ne seront pas prises en compte de toute façon puisque les participants ont été envoyé à Mr l'huissier.


Merci pour les infos.

Y'a t'il moyen d'officialiser la phrase qu'il fallait trouver ?

EDIT : + des petites stats (si possible), genre nombre de participants etc...

----------


## Say hello

Le nombre de participant s'élève à 2, un certain "Casque Noir" et un certain "Youpie Banane".. et l'huissier n'aime pas les bananes.

----------


## Doniazade

Juste en passant : la courgette banane est effectivement une variété de courgette...qui ressemble à une banane  ::P: 


 ::):

----------


## bigoud1

> Juste en passant : la courgette banane est effectivement une variété de courgette...qui ressemble à une banane 
> 
> http://www.jardiland.com/upload/medi...ldrush_155.jpg


 
Aurions nous été honteusement piégé ?? Pas de gagnant alors  :haha:   (c'était pas en bleu en tout cas)

----------


## Dark Fread

La psychose reprend  :B):

----------


## Ördek

Arf, je suis partagé : que faire? dois-je rajouter la ponctuation? Ou pas?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est mort pour les modifs ca sert à rien. On se cogne de la ponctuation, et pour vous rassurer , y'a plein plein de bonnes réponses.

----------


## darkvador67

Ah ca c'est une bonne nouvelle.
J'espere que le tirage va etre en ma faveur.
Oui bon je sais je reve un peu lol.

----------


## bigoud1

> C'est mort pour les modifs ca sert à rien. On se cogne de la ponctuation, et pour vous rassurer , y'a plein plein de bonnes réponses.


 
Euh... çà me rassure pas... çà m'offre une probabilité moindre de gagner  :tired:

----------


## Ördek

Ouais... Est-ce que ceux qui ont des caractères spéciaux dans le pseudonyme ont plus de chances d'être sélectionnés?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

Nan juste de faire planter le script.  ::P:

----------


## M0zArT

Et sinon la phrase c'était quoi, donc ?

----------


## Narushima

> [...]et pour vous rassurer , y'a plein plein de bonnes réponses.


C'est pas rassurant ça, ça fait moins de chances de gagner !

----------


## Deloras

Et sinon, officiellement, et _Sans spoiler!_ La réponse était:

*Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante. Quel est le pire: Recevoir un catalogue des trois suisses en klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane?*

Et d'ailleurs le voila le vrai débat.
Je dis: Plutot crever (ou en l'occurrence manger un chaton et repeindre une banane) que de recevoir quoi que ce soit de ces enflés de vulcains.

----------


## EzekielSOA

> Je dis: Plutot crever que de recevoir quoi que ce soit de ces enflés de vulcains.


 ::o: 

Heu !?! Klingons et Vulcains ne seraient pas deux races différentes ?!?

Sinon, je viens de manger une banane en repeignant un chaton, ce qui est beaucoup plus sympa qu'on ne le croit...
Surtout quand on lui met de la peinture dans les yeux...
 ::P:

----------


## Ördek

Ben moi je sais pas... Je pense que je préfèrerais le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon, parce qu'au moins je pourrais le brûler dans une joie sadique et sans borne, alors que le chaton, non.

----------


## olih

De toute manière il faut faire attention, les chatons c'est dangereux  :tired:

----------


## Deloras

Vulcain, Klingon, tous les mêmes, en tout cas j'ai déja mangé le chat, je vais m'acheter de l'acrylique.

----------


## Walter Sobchack

Mais heu il n'y avait aucun indice pour le point d'interrogation !!!!!




> - Le monde est entrain de devenir cinglé ! y'a personne à part moi qui se soucie encore de respecter les règles ? Mets toi zéro !!!!
> - C'est un jeu homologué !!!!

----------


## Anonyme210226

> De toute manière il faut faire attention, les chatons c'est dangereux 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/un...per_kitten.jpg


Ce chaton a une patte gauche très étrange  :tired:

----------


## Marty

> Ce chaton a une patte gauche très étrange


Ton avatar a une tête très étrange.  :tired:

----------


## Sharp'

Question ! Vu que le CPC hardouaire va sortir d'ici quelques jours, on aura quand même la CanHard V2 ou la V3 ?

----------


## SwoOpin

Question ! Skankanalérésulta?

----------


## kronos85

Si on se fie au règlement, le tirage au sort a déjà eu lieu.
Par contre, rien sur une annonce ou sur un envoi de mail, mais il est dit que ce sera expédié avant le 31/12 ! on a le temps de  ::zzz::  et de  ::sad::  avant ça mais bon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

Les morfaloïdes sont disqualifiés d'avance.  :tired:

----------


## MeL

Il n'y a pas que ce concours lié au n°200 qui est à la bourre. De mémoire il y avait aussi un concours pour gagner 3 tours décorées par Couly + un concours Batman pour gagner un écran, un CG ou Batman AA.
Pas de nouvelles de ce coté là non plus.

----------


## SwoOpin

Wouhouuuuuuuuu !! Je suis l'heureux gagnant d'un Canhard II dommage pour vous les gars ! j'viens de recevoir le mail.  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ok, j'ai menti. Vous avez eu peur hein ? J'ai édité comme ça c'est +krédibl

----------


## GrAmS

Non t'es pas le premier à le faire...

Au suivant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Wouhouuuuuuuuu !! Je suis l'heureux gagnant d'un Canhard II dommage pour vous les gars !


Voilà.

----------


## Hirilorn

Wouhouuuuuuuuu !! Je suis l'heureux gagnant d'un Canhard II dommage pour vous les gars !


Voilà.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ben moi je sais pas... Je pense que je préfèrerais le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon, parce qu'au moins je pourrais le brûler dans une joie sadique et sans borne, alors que le chaton, non.


A bon?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ben moi je sais pas... Je pense que je préfèrerais le catalogue des trois suisses en klingon, parce qu'au moins je pourrais le brûler dans une joie sadique et sans borne, alors que le chaton, non.


Même s'il n'y a pas de minarets à l'intérieur ?

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Sinequanone

En attente de résultats et/ou d'informations...  ::zzz::

----------


## HiGhLiFe

> En attente de résultats et/ou d'informations...


Et oui! Sauf que moi je n'arrive même plus à dormir tellement je suis angoissé  ::(:

----------


## GrAmS

Ils essaient d'éliminer le plus de gagnants possible avant d'annoncer les résultats, en nous faisant languir. Comme ça hop moins de choses à envoyer ^^

----------


## Pipeman

Vous pensez qu'en floodant le topic on va finir par voir arriver des infos ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ecoutez, laissez la rédac faire son travail. Dès que j'aurai de plus amples informations, croyez bien que dès que vous en serez les premiers informés.

----------


## Say hello

ça a déjà était dit, c'est chez l'huissier là normalement.

----------


## GrAmS

C'est sûr qu'il doit pas mettre un concours d'un magazine et d'un site d'informatique en tête de sa liste  ::P:

----------


## Wabon?

S'il est aussi pressé que mon notaire, ça va prendre un bon six mois ::(:

----------


## Deloras

A mon avis il attend impatiemment la visite de casque avant de procéder au "tirage"... au sort

----------


## unetomate

Bon alors, c'est quand qu'on a les résultats ??????

----------


## armifor

l'année prochaine ^^'

----------


## goshspirit

Envoi avant la fin de l'année...c'est là qu'est le véritable challenge pour matos.net maintenant ;p

----------


## Arzhac

Envoi avant la fin de l'année, ça veux aussi dire qu'ils ont jusqu'au 31 décembre. Donc, ils ont encore 15 jours, et le matos dois surement etre en stock. Je crois pas qu'il y ai de quoi s'inquiéter pour le moment.

----------


## goshspirit

De toutes façons je ne pense pas que les heureux gagnants leur en voudront si ça n'arrive qu'en janvier :D

----------


## Hirilorn

Sauf ceux qui se seront fait offrir une CanHard II pour Noël...

----------


## Ördek

Ah oui, ça serait bête quand même! ::P:

----------


## Arzhac

Surtout qu'en plus, la CanHard III viens de sortir. Je sais pas si elle est en vente sur matos.net, mais on la trouve déjà dans le canard hardware num 3.

Aller, je suis sur que d'ici peu, la rédac ne résistera pas a en offrir 1 ou 2  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ah oui, ça serait bête quand même!


Hé c'est une marque déposé le lapin/canard Ördek ...

Mais merci de me rendre hommage alors. :B):

----------


## Mister LapinOo

Messieurs, (mesdames?) je suis avec vous

----------


## Mimilasouris

c'est Mimi qui va tout gagner! Tout,tout,tout et tant-pis pour vous!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans majuscule, c'est pas certain  :tired: .

----------


## Say hello

> Les gagnants du concours seront tirés au sort entre le 1er et le 4 décembre





> L’envoi se fera avant le 31 décembre 2009


 ::rolleyes:: 

Mer il est fou l'huissier, ou alors le tirage est déjà fait depuis.

----------


## boumako

Peut être que l'huissier à compris que c'est lui qui doit renvoyer les résultats avant le 31 décembre. ::wacko::

----------


## Pipeman

Ou peut-être que finalement on aura rien.

----------


## goshspirit

Clair que là je commence à douter :/

----------


## Pipeman

Je pense qu'ils sont juste emmerdés parce que Boulon a bouffé tous les cadeaux, et ils osent pas nous l'annoncer.

----------


## Say hello

C'est clair qu'avec les stéroïdes sa mâchoires doit pouvoir travailler l'acier.

----------


## Ördek

J'avoue que je commence à en avoir marre d'attendre  ::|:

----------


## M0zArT

Plus que 30 minutes, pas d'inquiétude..

----------


## HiGhLiFe

> Plus que 30 minutes, pas d'inquiétude..


Bah moi je m'inquiète quand même!!!  ::(: 
Qu'aura t'on...   ::huh::

----------


## SwoOpin

J'viens de recevoir une lettre et ça dit..

" Ha, ha, ha, je vous ai bien niqués.

C'est signé : Boulon" 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

> J'viens de recevoir une lettre et ça dit..
> 
> " Ha, ha, ha, je vous ai bien niqués.
> 
> C'est signé : Boulon"


Bientôt, on en recevra aussi 2 de Casque  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'avoue que je commence à en avoir marre d'attendre


BAh en même temps c'est pas comme si t'avais gagné et que t'attendais le super-pc depuis 3 mois  :;): 

Faut relativiser les mecs: c'est juste un concours, y'a pas votre vie en jeu.

----------


## Pipeman

> BAh en même temps c'est pas comme si t'avais gagné et que t'attendais le super-pc depuis 3 mois 
> 
> Faut relativiser les mecs: c'est juste un concours, y'a pas votre vie en jeu.


Alors là je t'arrête tout de suite.
Ma vie est totalement en jeu à partir du moment où je sais que Boulon est en face.




> Un homme gavé de stéroïdes
> fait souvent bien plus mal
> qu'un cul gavé d'hémorroïdes

----------


## bigoud1

> J'avoue que je commence à en avoir marre d'attendre


Prend toi un calendrier de l'avent çà aide à patienter...  ::P:

----------


## Sinequanone

Le désespoir engloutit mon âme  ::sad::

----------


## Ördek

Si au moins on avait les résultats avant noël que je sache si je dois payer pour remettre mon ordi à jour ou pas  ::(:

----------


## Sinequanone

Pour compenser cette attente, j'espère que le vainqueur aura droit à une v3 de la CanHard  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ArkSquall

> Pour compenser cette attente, j'espère que le vainqueur aura droit à une v3 de la CanHard


Pareil pour le kit.

Enfin je ne sais pas si Materiel.net aura gardé ces lots en stock ou si c'est la rédac qui avait acheté ça pour l'occasion, mais ça serait appréciable d'avoir l'update.

Sinon, comment ça se fait qu'on ai jamais eu de réelle date de retour pour ce concours? Si les chargés du tirage ont pas le temps, suffisait de donner une date en Janvier et basta... Enfin, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.

----------


## Say hello

Nan y'a le bouclage en janvier, et puis bon, là faut quand même leur laisser un congé de Noel.

----------


## arnaud2

+1 c'est bon, laissez les tranquilles pour les fêtes...

On aura des infos en janvier, faut pas s'inquiéter non plus.

----------


## jpjmarti

Je sais, je sais, je vais provoquer des envies, des jalousies, des colères peut-être. A l'instant même, j'ai reçu ce mail :

Bonjour,

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le  gagnant du 1er prix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase  perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le  suivant :

*Une configuration « CanHard II » personnalisée d’une  valeur de 1 100,00 € TTC*

Pourriez-vous nous faire parvenir vos coordonnées complètes  afin que nous puissions vous envoyer votre lot dans les plus brefs  délais ?

Merci d’avance.

Bien cordialement,

Le Service Abonnements


Je ne sais trop que dire en plus d'un gros merci. J'aime ce journal, ce forum, les journalistes, les lecteurs. Je remercie ma mère qui m'a fait naître, mon père qui l'a engrossée avant, ma femme qui m'a soutenu, ma fille qui est parfaite, mon fils qui m'a aidé, mes chats qui n'ont pas fait grand-chose.


PS : Pour les envieux, je pense que le privilège de l'âge a joué. Consolez-vous en pensant que je serai mort quand sortiront les processeurs à 2048 cœurs.

----------


## Messer44

Spour de vrai ?

Naonnnnnnnn....  ::'(: 
Need gagner un piti abonnement au moins, j'attendais ca pour savoir si je renouvelle ou non :P

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je sais, je sais, je vais provoquer des envies, des jalousies, des colères peut-être. A l'instant même, j'ai reçu ce mail :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le  gagnant du 1er prix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase  perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le  suivant :
> 
> *Une configuration « CanHard II » personnalisée d’une  valeur de 1 100,00 € TTC*
> 
> Pourriez-vous nous faire parvenir vos coordonnées complètes  afin que nous puissions vous envoyer votre lot dans les plus brefs  délais ?
> ...


Félicitation l'ami!! Profite bien de ton PC :;): 















'culé ::|:

----------


## Say hello

Nan fake, déjà la config vaut plus 1100€, c'est pas trop le "service abonnement", le service abonnement de quoi? Mat.net?
Surtout que c'est Zoulou qui contacterait.

Et la "feinte" est pas drôle vu que ça fait 50 fois qu'on la fait à chaque concours.

Et déjà reçu un mail de résultat une fois c'était pas le genre.  :tired: 

Puis le 24 quoi.  :tired: 


Edit:

Ah bah nan bravo en fait.

Un mail aussi, abo de 2 ans.

----------


## Mephiston

Un abonnement de 2 ans pour moi aussi, cool comme ça j'aurais plus besoin d'aller faire le tour de la ville pour le chercher. A moi la joie des retards de livraison  :;): 

Merci CanardPc, et à bientôt pour le prochain concours.

----------


## goshspirit

Abonnement de 6 mois  ::): 

Merci bien à toute l'équipe ! (et à l'huissier aussi ;p )

----------


## arnaud2

> Je sais, je sais, je vais provoquer des envies, des jalousies, des colères peut-être. A l'instant même, j'ai reçu ce mail :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le  gagnant du 1er prix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase  perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le  suivant :
> 
> *Une configuration « CanHard II » personnalisée d’une  valeur de 1 100,00 € TTC*
> 
> Pourriez-vous nous faire parvenir vos coordonnées complètes  afin que nous puissions vous envoyer votre lot dans les plus brefs  délais ?
> ...


Bon ce qui est cool c'est que ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui s'est inscrit juste pour le concours qui remporte le 1er prix !

Félicitations à toi !  ::):

----------


## marvel007

salut tout le monde
malheureusement j'ai rien gagné mais étant donné que je suis bon joueur , je suis content pour vous tous  ::wub:: 
profitez bien de vos cadeau (ou donnez les moi  :B): )

----------


## lokideath

Bah ce sera pour le prochain : phrase rituelle :  :tired:

----------


## Mister Kp

Wééé, un abonnement de 1 an.

Je suis tout ému, c'est la première fois que je gagne à un concours ::'(: .
Merci les Canards, et continuer à faire du bon boulot.

----------


## Say hello

Putain 2 ans, je suis ému.  :Emo: 

Merci cpc!

----------


## SwoOpin



----------


## Wabon?

mais euh...
J'ai participé à quasi tous les derniers concours, et ouin...
M'en fout, de toutes façons, je rejouerais quand même ::P: . Pis ça me donne l'excuse qu'il faut pour madame: oh, zut, pô gagné...vais être obligé de l'acheter moi même du coup :;):

----------


## SwoOpin

J'ai rien gagné. Dommage.

----------


## Sharp'

Rien pour moi non plus. Je suis triste.

----------


## SwoOpin

> Je sais, je sais, je vais provoquer des envies, des jalousies, des colères peut-être. A l'instant même, j'ai reçu ce mail :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le  gagnant du 1er prix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase  perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le  suivant :
> 
> *Une configuration « CanHard II » personnalisée d’une  valeur de 1 100,00 € TTC*
> 
> Pourriez-vous nous faire parvenir vos coordonnées complètes  afin que nous puissions vous envoyer votre lot dans les plus brefs  délais ?
> ...



Juste une question mis à part t'avais mis quoi comme réponse ?

----------


## Frite

> [...]
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le  gagnant du 1er prix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase  perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le  suivant :
> 
> *Une configuration « CanHard II » personnalisée d’une  valeur de 1 100,00 € TTC*
> 
> Pourriez-vous nous faire parvenir vos coordonnées complètes  afin que nous puissions vous envoyer votre lot dans les plus brefs  délais ?
> 
> Merci d’avance.
> 
> ...


Tu t'es trompé de topic, pour le phishing c'est ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=8232

En tout cas le coup de la config offerte ça change de la fille du ministre du pétrole nigérian.

----------


## trex

On pourrais avoir la liste des gagnants ?

----------


## kronos85

ça manque quand même de sérieux... c'est du grand flou artistique !
Bravo à ceux qui ont gagné qqchose...

Pour les autres (dont je fais apparament parti) les haches, lance-grenades, fusils mitrailleurs et autres armes de transformage-en-scène-de-boucherie sont sur votre gauche en sortant...

Argh... même pas un ptit abo :/ bah tant pis c'est pas encore pour tout de suite que je vais m'abonner ^^


[Edit] @Trex : +1 ! ça serait un minimum je trouve  ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Juste une question mis à part t'avais mis quoi comme réponse ?


En fait, je ne sais plus ce que j'avais répondu et je ne suis pas chez moi pour vérifier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Félicitations aux gagnants  ::): 

Par contre, avoir la phrase, juste par curiosité et vérifier qu'on ne s'est pas trompés (les perdants donc), ça serait cool.

C'est un peu naze que ce soit aux gagnants d'annoncer les résultats quand même. Zoulou est en vacances ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

J'ai eu bon en mettant:




> Pour participer rien de plus simple il vous suffit de trouver la phrase suivante quel est le pire : recevoir le catalogue des Trois suisses en Klingon ou manger un chaton en repeignant une banane

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a des oublis de ponctuation, je demande le retrait de ta candidature.

Pffff il a servi à rien mon chèque envoyé discrètementà ZOulou, c'est nul  :Emo: 
EN plus, je parie que le gagnant a déjà un super-pc de la mort !

----------


## Say hello

T'a qu'à regarder sa signature.  ::P: 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463952

Un bon truc mais un bon cran en dessous du gain quand même.  ::):

----------


## jpjmarti

> J'ai eu bon en mettant:


J'ai fait la même chose avec les deux points et sans parler de la courgette.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h22 ----------




> Y'a des oublis de ponctuation, je demande le retrait de ta candidature.
> 
> Pffff il a servi à rien mon chèque envoyé discrètementà ZOulou, c'est nul 
> EN plus, je parie que le gagnant a déjà un super-pc de la mort !


Mon ordi actuel a un an et n'est effectivement pas encore complètement à la rue. En même temps nous sommes quatre à la maison et nous n'avions que trois machines. Celle-ci deviendra donc l'ordi principal et sera la bienvenue.

----------


## Doniazade

J'ai gagné 6 mois d'abonnement  :Emo: 
C'est la première fois que je gagne un truc à un concours  :Emo: 
Joyeux Noël  ::lol::

----------


## Djinn42

Jamais vu un fake aussi bien organisé.

----------


## Say hello

On a même été jusqu'à s'envoyer de faux mails depuis de fausses adresses.  ::P: 



(là c'est pour définitivement dissiper d'éventuels vrais derniers doutes)

----------


## GrAmS

Un petit transfert du mail en question pour être vraiment vraiment sûr  ::P:

----------


## jayce0611

Moi, c'que j'remarque, c'est que c'est toujours les même qui gagnent pas. 

Mais bon, faut rester beau joueur, j'ai rajouté une virgule dans ma phrase mystère et j'aurai pas dû. Haaaaa, la ponctuation, c'est quelque chose, quand même. 

Et bravo aux gagnants

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tant qu'on a pas d'annonce comme quoi Casque a gagné quelque chose, les résultats ne sont pas validés  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est bien abo(at)canardpc(point)com qu'il fait écrire pour filer ses coordonnées ?

----------


## Nadoue

::cry::  

Bravo aux gagnants  :;):

----------


## Sinequanone

Bravo à vous  ::'(:

----------


## Ördek

Bravo les gars!  :;):   Heureusement que j'y plaçais pas trop d'espoir, j'aurais eu les boules!  :^_^:  

Quoique j'aurais pas craché sur un petit abonnement  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de rentrer d'un weekend sans net (enfin sans le temps de me connecter) et je vois que j'ai un mail de Canard PC avec pour titre Résultat concours CPC/mat.net.

Je l'ouvre très fébrile et j'ai gagné un abonnement de 6 mois ! Il s'ajoutera aux 1 an et demi qu'il me reste de l'abonnement de 4 ans que j'avais pris lors de la première mobilisation pour avoir de fonds. :vieux:

Et merci CPC !  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bon ce qui est cool c'est que ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui s'est inscrit juste pour le concours qui remporte le 1er prix !
> 
> Félicitations à toi !


Je pense que le concours est biaisé : jpjmarti est Breton. A tous les coup, la rédac' a cédé à des menaces...  ::P: h34r:
Manipulation !!!!!









Bravo à vous, veinards !  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai perdu !  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2452

Ce journal est un scandale, même pas une petite oreille de porc !

----------


## bigoud1

Ah tiens j'avais fini par l'oublier ce concours  :^_^: 
Bravo aux gagnants et dommage pour moi et pour la grande majorité pas silencieuse !  :Emo:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je pense que le concours est biaisé : jpjmarti est Breton. A tous les coup, la rédac' a cédé à des menaces... h34r:
> Manipulation !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est bien possible en effet que l'envoi d'une bourriche d'huitres à chaque membre de la rédac ait joué...

----------


## Say hello

Apparemment ça marchait aussi avec des huitres périmées.  ::ninja::

----------


## zys

hum, j'attendais une news dédiée aux résultats du concours, mais puisqu'elle ne vient pas, je vais faire mes remerciements ici  :;): 
Donc une fois de plus merci CanardPC et merci Materiel.net, et désolé pour tous ceux qui n'auront rien remporté cette fois-ci.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que vous êtes le gagnant du 3èmeprix du concours « A la recherche de la phrase perdue » (Canard PC / Materiel.net) et que votre lot est le suivant :
> 
> Une carte graphique « GeForce GTX 275 896 Mo » d’une valeur de 201,99 € TTC

----------


## alch44

Bon pas gagner non plus... j'attendais moi aussi une news speciale... tant pis.
Félicitations aux gagnants!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oh bah c'est pas juste j'ai pas gagné ! Bon j'ai pas joué mais qu'est ce qui me preuve que les gagnants ne sont pas les rédacteurs déguisés eux-mêmes ?!

En tous les cas bravo à eux !

----------


## Sinequanone

Ça me troue le cul qu'il n'y ait jamais eu de news pour les résultats de ce concours  ::o:

----------


## zys

> Ça me troue le cul qu'il n'y ait jamais eu de news pour les résultats de ce concours


L'année prochaine ;p
sinon 
1er: jpjmarti
2ème: ?
3ème: moi

28ème: PrinceGITS
Suivants inconnus. 
Dénoncez vous ici qu'on fasse des resultats non officiels ;p

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je suis 28ème et j'ai gagné un abonnement de 6 mois.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ça me troue le cul qu'il n'y ait jamais eu de news pour les résultats de ce concours


J'ai le vague sentiment que toute la rédac n'était pas "pour" ce concours, mais ce n'est qu'un vague sentiment. Peut-être un rapport avec l'implication de materiel.net ???

----------


## TEMP

Bien reçu le deuxième prix juste ce midi dans un gros carton emballé, plus une petite carte de la rédaction _Couly design_ intitulée "Tu as été bon !" ; je le savais déjà mais ça fait toujours plaisir  :B): .

Les concours CPC c'est du bon, mangez-en !

----------


## jpjmarti

> Bien reçu le deuxième prix juste ce midi dans un gros carton emballé, plus une petite carte de la rédaction _Couly design_ intitulée "Tu as été bon !" ; je le savais déjà mais ça fait toujours plaisir .
> 
> Les concours CPC c'est du bon, mangez-en !


J'ai reçu le mail materiel.net, le carton devrait suivre.

----------


## jpjmarti

J'ai reçu le bousin aujourd'hui. Belle bête, emballage superbe et là, au déballage, les dessins de Couly qui me sautent au visage. Les photos ne sont pas au niveau. la peinture est épaisse, le relief est très présent. j'ai plus envie de m'en servir comme objet de contemplation que comme objet de jeu. L'intérieur est très net, monté très pro, sans un fil qui se balade.

Merci les chefs canards.

----------


## zys

et voilà ma photo: 

Encore un très grand merci à CanardPC et Materiel.net  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai reçu le bousin aujourd'hui. Belle bête, emballage superbe et là, au déballage, les dessins de Couly qui me sautent au visage. Les photos ne sont pas au niveau. la peinture est épaisse, le relief est très présent. j'ai plus envie de m'en servir comme objet de contemplation que comme objet de jeu. L'intérieur est très net, monté très pro, sans un fil qui se balade.
> 
> Merci les chefs canards.


PUis-je être le premier à vous haïr toi et ta descendance sur 50 générations ?

Cordialement.

Cacao.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> PUis-je être le premier à vous haïr toi et ta descendance sur 50 générations ?.


Je relance de 20 générations.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je relance de 20 générations.


Méfiez-vous, imaginez que nous ayons descendance commune !

----------


## Wabon?

oulàlà...que c'est bô ::wub::

----------


## Ezechiel

Merde, faut admettre que ça claque gravement.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Méfiez-vous, imaginez que nous ayons descendance commune !


Même pas peur !



*serre les fesses*

----------


## Ördek

::o:   :Bave:   Chanceux va!  ::(:  Je relancerais bien d'une trentaine de générations moi aussi!




Nan, je plaisante, profites-en bien!  :;):

----------

